# Milan-Cina: è fatta. Berlusconi approva. Annuncio prossima settimana



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.

Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane. 

*L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.


*Luca Pagni in risposta ad una nostra domanda: la prossima settimana verrà firmato il preliminare. Non ci sarà ancora il closing.

**Festa (Sole 24 Ore): l'operazione si chiuderà nei primi 10 giorni di Luglio, dunque la data dell'esclusiva, fissata al 30 giugno, verrà prorogata probabilmente di una settimana. Il contratto è pronto, manca solo la firma di Fininvest previo assenso di Silvio Berlusconi.
I cinesi compreranno una quota del Milan compresa tra il 70 e l’80%.
Gli incontri con Galatioto sono servivi a chiarire alcuni punti dell'accordo: la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni e il piano di investimenti (400 milioni nei prossimi anni).
Dunque gli studi legali hanno completato i contratti, e l'operazione finanziaria anche risulta decisa (eccetto magari qualche ritocco).
Club valutato complessivamente 700-750 milioni, debiti compresi. La quota del 70% che Fininvest dovrebbe cedere valutata 350 milioni. Ci sarà anche una ricapitalizzazione del club per 90-100 milioni di euro, che serviranno a mettere a posto il bilancio societario.
Mistero ancora su chi compone il consorzio cinese: ci sarebbe solo la conglomerata Evergrande tra quelle presenti nel consorzio.*


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Amen! 
Andiamo in Cina Beppe! Andiamoci a prendere la firma!(semi cit.)


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Tutto bello ma 3 anni di Galliani. 

Come rovinare una bella notizia.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Bell'articolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Piano con queste notizie  mi hai fatto prendere un colpo  , aspetto la firma ma sto iniziando a ricrederci di nuovo.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

Evvai!!!!
Peccato rimanga il pelato


----------



## Franz64 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Rimetto per la terza volta lo spumante in frigor. Vediamo se stavolta si stappa davvero!


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Galliani che collaborerà per 3 anni (!!!!) con Gancikoff. 

Ahahhahaha chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



finalmente ci siamo... però la parte che ho sottolineato è un pugno nello stomaco... in pratica arrivano i soldi, ma comanda sempre lui....


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Galliani uomo mercato per i prossimi 3 anni è stata una bella mazzata mentre leggevo l'articolo

Per il resto, speriamo sia vero


----------



## Gekyn (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tutto bello ma 3 anni di Gallini.
> 
> Come rovinare una bella notizia.



Vero ma supervisionato da Gancikoff, non potrà fare le sue porcate.


----------



## Giangy (28 Giugno 2016)

Peccato per cravatta gialla, per la cessione molto bene, inzio a crederci


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> finalmente ci siamo... però la parte che ho sottolineato è un pugno nello stomaco... in pratica arrivano i soldi, ma comanda sempre lui....



Arrivano i soldi e comandano i cinesi... Galliani resterà in quota CDA, non sarà AD (Gancikoff prenderà il suo posto) ma ovviamente continuerà a collaborare per una serie di motivi anche piuttosto logici. Il Gallo, piaccia o no, ha una serie di contatti che possono servire e insedierà Gancikoff in questo solco.

Le cose per me andranno così.


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2016)

Bellissimo, magari l'annuncio lo facesse con Pjaca al fianco e il contratto di Draxler a Casa Milan..


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo bene, sarebbe una bella boccata di ossigeno.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vero ma supervisionato da Gancikoff, non potrà fare le sue porcate.



Secondo te un demonio come il Gallo si fa supervisionare da tale Gancikoff? 

Vedremo quanto durerà quest'ultimo.


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2016)

Esulto solo all'ufficiliatà, ormai comunque sembra fatta.


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i soldi e comandano i cinesi... Galliani resterà in quota CDA, non sarà AD (Gancikoff prenderà il suo posto) ma ovviamente continuerà a collaborare per una serie di motivi anche piuttosto logici. Il Gallo, piaccia o no, ha una serie di contatti che possono servire e insedierà Gancikoff in questo solco.
> 
> Le cose per me andranno così.



Galliani può anche restare.
A me interessa che:
1. Non sia più AD operativo
2. Ci sia un vero DS operativo e autonomo a fare la squadra. Aspettiamo il closing ma poi voglio Monchi, Prade, Paràtici o chi per loro che in 2 anni tirano su una squadra che possa lottare con la Juve..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

C'è scritto che galliani si occuperà di questo mercato....ok...poi che x 3 anni collaborerà con Gan.....ma non può esset3 che collaborerà insegnandogli il ruolo di amministratore delegato di una società calcistica, ma che del mercato si occuperà un vero Ds??


----------



## Dany20 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.


Ci siamo ragazzi.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i soldi e comandano i cinesi... Galliani resterà in quota CDA, non sarà AD (Gancikoff prenderà il suo posto) ma ovviamente continuerà a collaborare per una serie di motivi anche piuttosto logici. Il Gallo, piaccia o no, ha una serie di contatti che possono servire e insedierà Gancikoff in questo solco.
> 
> Le cose per me andranno così.



mi era sfuggita la parte che non sarà galliani l'AD, allora, nonostante rimanga, potrà fare danni molto limitati... ora aspettiamo l'annuncio, poi è fatta...

una sola cosa mi sfugge, o forse ho solo frainteso io, Milano Finanza dice che tra il 10 e il 15 luglio si firma, ma parlano di Closing... errore loro o effettivamente è così?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Speriamo bene e preghiamo......


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani che collaborerà per 3 anni (!!!!) con Gancikoff.
> 
> Ahahhahaha chi l'avrebbe mai detto?



Credo che la maggior parte del tempo che hanno usato per parlare delle famose clausole, sia stato in verità trascorso a discutere di questa cosa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo te un demonio come il Gallo si fa supervisionare da tale Gancikoff?
> 
> Vedremo quanto durerà quest'ultimo.



Ma dai, pensi davvero che i cinesi si facciano comandare dal Gallo? Ai cinesi serve semplicemente che il Gallo li inserisca in certi ambienti e in determinati canali. E' abbastanza ovvio ed è una mossa che ci può stare.

Galliani resterà in quota CDA ma non sarà più AD. Per tre anni farà da "tutor" a Gancikoff, ma i giocatori non verranno scelti dal Gallo, bensì da un DS di nuova nomina.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> C'è scritto che galliani si occuperà di questo mercato....ok...poi che x 3 anni collaborerà con Gan.....ma non può esset3 che collaborerà insegnandogli il ruolo di amministratore delegato di una società calcistica, ma che del mercato si occuperà un vero Ds??



E' quello che sto cercando di far capire


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vero ma supervisionato da Gancikoff, non potrà fare le sue porcate.



Ma l'incompetenza resta.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Galliani può anche restare.
> A me interessa che:
> 1. Non sia più AD operativo
> 2. Ci sia un vero DS operativo e autonomo a fare la squadra. Aspettiamo il closing ma poi voglio Monchi, Prade, Paràtici o chi per loro che in 2 anni tirano su una squadra che possa lottare con la Juve..



Ma figurati se uno come il Gallo accetta di restare senza poteri. E' sempre lui a muovere tutti i fili.

Boh, per carità, tutto può essere. Ma a me sembra davvero molto molto molto difficile che una nuova proprietà possa confermare i vecchi dirigenti. In particolare, se hanno creato disastri, voragini di bilancio e mangiato tante tante polpette...


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> C'è scritto che galliani si occuperà di questo mercato....ok...poi che x 3 anni collaborerà con Gan.....ma non può esset3 che collaborerà insegnandogli il ruolo di amministratore delegato di una società calcistica, ma che del mercato si occuperà un vero Ds??



C'è scritto che Gallian sarà l'uomo del mercato per i prossimi 3 anni e che collaborerà con Gancikoff


----------



## Gekyn (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo te un demonio come il Gallo si fa supervisionare da tale Gancikoff?
> 
> Vedremo quanto durerà quest'ultimo.



Guarda di sicuro c'è solo la morte e nel caso di Berlusconi neanche quella  , mah un AD scelto dai Cinesi cioè soci maggioritari (80%) non credo che si faccia manovrare da mister Galliani e per lo meno quest'ultimo ci proverà, ma i Cinesi non perdonano, se sbagli una volta sei fuori, sia Gancicoso che Galliani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo te un demonio come il Gallo si fa supervisionare da tale Gancikoff?
> 
> Vedremo quanto durerà quest'ultimo.



Non comanda più Berlusocni , da domani cambia la musica .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è scritto che Gallian sarà l'uomo del mercato per i prossimi 3 anni e che collaborerà con Gancikoff



Vediamo, a me sembra strano che i cinesi lascino scegliere i giocatori al Gallo per altri tre anni. Anche perché presumo che non sarà più AD ma semplice consigliere. Se poi malauguratamente dovesse essere così (potrebbe essere una delle clausole fin quando SB avrà il 20%), amen. 

In ogni caso le polpette non potrà più magnarle perché sarà supervisionato  e magari quindi si ricorderà di come lavorava un tempo.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (28 Giugno 2016)

E' interessante leggere come il 95% delle persone si sofferma sul fatto che Galliani resti per altri 3 anni e non che arrivano i soldi dei cinesi...mia opinione personale...Galliani potrà anche spendere e spandere sinceramente non mi importa l'importante è che i soldi ci siano, se Galliani farà male essendo ormai il Milan diventata un'azienda seria con i cinesi, verrà liquidato poichè non avrà più il rapporto personale che ha con il nano e non saprà più segreti mafiosi e robe del genere...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> E' interessante leggere come il 95% delle persone si sofferma sul fatto che Galliani resti per altri 3 anni e non che arrivano i soldi dei cinesi...mia opinione personale...Galliani potrà anche spendere e spandere sinceramente non mi importa l'importante è che i soldi ci siano, se Galliani farà male essendo ormai il Milan diventata un'azienda seria con i cinesi, verrà liquidato poichè non avrà più il rapporto personale che ha con il nano e non saprà più segreti mafiosi e robe del genere...


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Giugno 2016)

Galliani per 3 anni spero non sia vero, e spero che Gancikoff non si faccia mettere lo scroto in testa anche se comanderanno i cinesi


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Allora, mettendo da parte l'ennesimo pilone che il Gallo mi ha infilato dietro

- Pagni non parla di preliminare? O sottintende quello?
- Gli acquirenti sono Robin Li a titolo personale (in teoria Baidu non c'entra) e Evergrande Real Estate. O meglio sono quelli che guidano la cordata. In effeti me lo aspettavo, non pensavo esistesse la cordata di 8 colossi.
Ma sarebbe ottimo anche così. Anzi, come dissi a me andava bene pure solo Evergrande


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2016)

Scusate ho riletto l'articolo di repubblica, solo,io,non vedo la parola "preliminare" ma se ne parla come se fosse il closing?


----------



## ignaxio (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vediamo, a me sembra strano che i cinesi lascino scegliere i giocatori al Gallo per altri tre anni. Anche perché presumo che non sarà più AD ma semplice consigliere. Se poi malauguratamente dovesse essere così (potrebbe essere una delle clausole fin quando SB avrà il 20%), amen.
> 
> In ogni caso le polpette non potrà più magnarle perché sarà supervisionato  e magari quindi si ricorderà di come lavorava un tempo.



-Allora Gancik, il mercato si fa così: il Genoa è pieno di talenti, prendine 2 all'anno la lì pagandoli un 20% in più per restare in buoni rapporti. 
Poi vai in giro per l'Europa a prendere parametri 0 con età maggiore di 32, sono usati garantiti. 
Ultima cosa, non dimenticare di rinnovare per almeno 3 anni (meglio 4) ai nostri titolari. Se lo sono tutti meritato.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

State sopravvalutando quest'uomo...lui fa i suoi porci comodi semplicemente perchè B. glieli ha fatti fare...in una qualsiasi altra azienda del mondo sarebbe stato cacciato a calci (e da come già detto i cinesi sono a conoscenza della voglia dei tifosi di cacciarlo)....ergo...se sgarra se ne va, a breve comanderanno altri: pochi cazxi!!!
Ah...non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che farà il mercato per 3 anni


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Allora, mettendo da parte l'ennesimo pilone che il Gallo mi ha infilato dietro
> 
> - Pagni non parla di preliminare? O sottintende quello?
> - Gli acquirenti sono Robin Li a titolo personale (in teoria Baidu non c'entra) e Evergrande Real Estate. O meglio sono quelli che guidano la cordata. In effeti me lo aspettavo, non pensavo esistesse la cordata di 8 colossi.
> Ma sarebbe ottimo anche così. Anzi, come dissi a me andava bene pure solo Evergrande



sui nomi possiamo farci tutte le idee che vogliamo ma imho li sapremo solo al closing, qualcuno uscirà prima probabilmente. 
In ogni caso Berlusconi parlò di 7 investitori, io credo che ci deve essere per forza un investitore guida, che avrà maggior percentuale. Robin LI? probabile, sarebbe meraviglioso. Giovane ed ambizioso. Evergrande ormai lo mettono tutti, direi che è quello più sicuro. A questi andrebbero aggiunti le famose aziende a partecipazione statale. Moutai? non lo so...vedremo.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (28 Giugno 2016)

Io non sto' leggendo nessuna notizia a riguardo........tutto ad un tratto crediamo alla Repubblica? mah,speramo sia vero.
Anche su Sky niente di niente


----------



## IronJaguar (28 Giugno 2016)

Ottimo, ora mettiamo queste firme e guardiamo finalmente avanti.

A Galliani se tolgono il ruolo di AD non mi preoccupo più di tanto perchè poi chi metterà la firma sugli acquisti sarà sempre chi sgancia i soldi e in questo senso non ci sarà più la connivenza di Silvio e Fininvest (chi pensa che Galliani abbia fatto sempre tutto da solo o di nascosto è fuori strada, lui è sempre stato il parafulmine perfetto, poi che abbia fatto anche i suoi magheggi è un altro disorso).


----------



## Memories of the Time (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tutto bello ma 3 anni di Gallini.
> 
> Come rovinare una bella notizia.



Speriamo venga calcinculMato progressivamente


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

Benissimo così. E andiamo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Impossibile, i cinesi non esistono, la Cina è un ologramma


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

Galliani potrà rimanere quanto vuole, gli obbiettivi di mercato non li deciderà più lui grazie all'album Panini.
Rimarrà probabilmente nel CDA , un modo per indirizzare chi verrà dopo di lui, rimango convinto sarà l'ultima estate in cui si parlerà di Galliani come uomo copertina dell'estate perché da gennaio le cose cambieranno ed essendo sotto osservazione non può cannare anche questo mercato.
Rimane solo da capire chi sarà il nuovo DS e chi si occuperà del mercato, Galliani ormai è superato, bisogna tornare ad essere una società di calcio e non un club dove fare intrallazzi viene prima di tutto.
Ci ho creduto dall'inizio, siamo alle battute finali, ne è valsa la pena aspettare seduti sulla riva del fiume il cadavere della vecchia società, non sarà cadavere ma è messo malissimo, sarà il caso di prendere un bastone e riportarlo sulla terra ferma.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano ha ritwtittato l'articolo di Repubblica


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Giugno 2016)

#hochiamatopechino


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Notizia meravigliosa. Contento che siano stati smentiti i miei dubbi sui malanni del nano. Adesso aspettiamo le conferme ufficiali la settimana prossima e si festeggia!

Per quanto riguarda Galliani: può pure rimanere per 3 anni, ma con i cinesi perderà il suo potere decisionale immenso. Per avere conferme basterà vedere se nomineranno un DS. Nel caso si verifichi questa ipotesi, allora saremo assolutamente certi che il Milan è stato liberato. Altrimenti... non vorrei che il pelato insegni tutti i "trucchi" del mestiere a Gancikoff, per farlo divenire il suo "degno erede"


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo te un demonio come il Gallo si fa supervisionare da tale Gancikoff?
> 
> Vedremo quanto durerà quest'ultimo.



Ma infatti. Bella notizia se vera la cessione, ma bruttissima notizia quella su Galliani. Aspettiamoci 3 anni di acquisti dal genoa o dal palermo, Bertolacci a 20 mln e cosi via. Gancikoff poi varrà meno di zero, figuriamoci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Si ma tutti che trascurate la parte fondamentale .

Galliani non sarà più AD e arrivano i soldi cinesi ergo non farà più i suoi porci comodi .

Nell azienda che si sta strutturando se il gallo non fa come gli viene detto vine silurato . PUNTO


----------



## neversayconte (28 Giugno 2016)

a questo punto accetto tutto, anche il tumore triennale, pur di non morire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Bella notizia se vera la cessione, ma bruttissima notizia quella su Galliani. Aspettiamoci 3 anni di acquisti dal genoa o dal palermo, Bertolacci a 20 mln e cosi via. Gancikoff poi varrà meno di zero, figuriamoci.



La tua ipotetica situazione non sta né in cielo né in terra voi sottovalutate i cinesi che nel lavoro sono delle macchine da guerra altero che i porci comodi del pelato .


----------



## Tahva (28 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi, seriamente state trovando di che disperarvi in una notizia del genere? Il Milan sta cambiando proprietà dopo anni vergognosi e imbarazzanti, e voi vi preoccupate di tre anni di Galliani che non si sa come potrebbe lavorare con Gancikoff, anticipando anche che Gancikoff non conterà niente? Ma secondo voi questi spendono 750 milioni per comprarsi il Milan per ritrovarsi poi i giocatori del Genoa? Dai, capisco lo scetticismo, ma a questo punto dobbiamo essere realisti. Se effettivamente si sta chiudendo come viene detto, si chiuderà per una ripartenza nuova, Galliani non potrà fare i suoi intrallazzi come gli lasciava fare Berlusconi...


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



servono i fatti, articoli del genere si sono letti ad aprile, mi sono stancato di annunci mai avvenuti.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Bella notizia se vera la cessione, ma bruttissima notizia quella su Galliani. Aspettiamoci 3 anni di acquisti dal genoa o dal palermo, Bertolacci a 20 mln e cosi via. Gancikoff poi varrà meno di zero, figuriamoci.



L'unica speranza è che quando questi se ne accorgono che fa solo didastri lo mandino a casa prima di subito.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

La conferma di Galliani era prevedibile. Non pensavo per 3 anni pero...
Spero che venga controllato da mattina a sera altrimenti saranno altri 3 anni buttati.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La tua ipotetica situazione non sta né in cielo né in terra voi sottovalutate i cinesi che nel lavoro sono delle macchine da guerra altero che i porci comodi del pelato .



Mah, forse è come dici tu anzi io ci spero. Ma con Galliani di mezzo non si sa mai. Oltretutto è anche incompetente dal punto di vista calcistico a livello di situazione mondiale attuale: conosce quei 3-4 giocatori e basta. Ho molti dubbi su questa cosa, ma capiremo tutto già dai primi acquisti, se sarà Galliani a governare Gancikoff o il contrario. Se arriva Vazquez a 18 mln per esempio, o Pavoletti, non ci sono dubbi..........


----------



## naliM77 (28 Giugno 2016)

Cerco di ragionare al riguardo:

Galliani è uomo in quota Fininvest. Fininvest cedendo l'80% avrà sempre diritto a piazzare 1/3 uomini nel CDA del Milan e questi potrebbero essere Galliani e Barbara Berlusocni. Le decisioni verranno prese dal CDA, ma le firme verranno apposte dal Amministratore Delegato che sarà Gancikoff. Al riguardo l'Amministratore Delegato prenderà giustamente parte alle riunioni della Lega ed essendo poco esperto del settore è giusto che si faccia guidare da chi in Lega ha passato quasi 30 anni. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, più che "consigliare" e passare il numero di telefono di procuratori amici, Galliani non potrà fare visto che essendo uomo Fininvest le decisioni non spettano a lui...
Quindi mettiamo il caso che lui spinga per prendere un nuovo Bertolacci a 50 milioi...questo dopo un anno stecca...i cinesi lo cacciano a pedate...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2016)

Che dire... la notizia più attesa da anni ma con un retrogusto amaro, che purtroppo impedisce il festeggiamento completo.

Resta solo da sperare che venga silurato dopo quest'estate... ma questo significherebbe un mercato orrendo, cosa che ovviamente non mi posso augurare.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> La conferma di Galliani era prevedibile. Non pensavo per 3 anni pero...
> Spero che venga controllato da mattina a sera altrimenti saranno altri 3 anni buttati.



Berlusconi resta tre anni, e Galliani resta tre anni.

Gli ultimi danni sono stati i rinnovi di Montolivo e Zapata, e l'arrivo possibile di Montella (che comunque se arriva è perché va bene anche ai cinesi. Montella in Cina non è sconosciuto come Giampaolo, sarebbe potuto andare ad allenare in Asia).
Dopo il preliminare, non avrà più l'autonomia di prima.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, tranquilli galliani conterà poco e nulla e sarà utilizzato solo in quota CDA come rappresentante della vecchia società, ma non avrà incarichi operativi.
Avremo Gancikoff nuovo AD, che a quanto si dice in giro è una persona davvero brillante (per diventare il delfino dell'advisor sportivo migliore del mondo non puo che essere così d'altronde), arriverà un nuovo DS (se ne parla da tempo, secondo me sarà pradè) e galliani verrà al massimo tenuto in ruolo prettamente consultivo, gli faranno fare le telefonate quando avrà contatti di rilievo (tipo perez al real) , sarà così per 3 anni e poi raus.
Senza contare che non ha più il paracadute eterno di legame personale con berlusconi, quindi alla prima polpetta sarebbe comunque fuori.

Voi continuate a sottovalutare i cinesi, eppure tutti quelli che ci lavorano insieme (compreso mio padre che vi ha trattato alcuni affari) dicono sempre la stessa cosa: sono inarrestabili, non si fanno condizionare da nessuno e non si piegano a nessuno.
E infatti sarà cosi.
Non sopravvalutate galliani, il potere che ha avuto in questi decenni deriva solo e soltanto dal progressivo disinteresse di berlu nel milan dal 1994, che gli ha lasciato le chiavi in mano insieme a braida e ramaccioni, poi il pelato approfittando della demenza del pres sempre più rimbambito si è liberato di questi ultimi per fare i suoi giri mafiosi.
Ma ora la musica cambia, e di affari col genoa e con raiola dubito ne vedremo più... la nuova società vuole comandare, non farsi comandare da un pelato antennista, un giocattolaio e un pizzaiolo. 

Ah, un ennesima conferma alla cessione: la serie A anni 90 era seguitissima in cina e in giappone, e a quanto mi ha riferito un amico cinese Montella è molto conosciuto li dai tempi quando giocava a genova e a roma


----------



## Marilson (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arrivano i soldi e comandano i cinesi... Galliani resterà in quota CDA, non sarà AD (Gancikoff prenderà il suo posto) ma ovviamente continuerà a collaborare per una serie di motivi anche piuttosto logici. Il Gallo, piaccia o no, ha una serie di contatti che possono servire e insedierà Gancikoff in questo solco.
> 
> Le cose per me andranno così.



Perfetto.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2016)

Ruiuuuu


----------



## The P (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> *L'idea di Berlusconi è quella di annunciare ai suoi tifosi di aver lasciato il Milan in buone mani, con investitori generosi che non baderanno troppo al bilancio per il rafforzamento della squadra*. Ed è proprio questo il motivo che ha spinto i cinesi a prendere subito l'80% anziché il 70. Secondo i meccanismi contrattuali, infatti, il restante 20% avrà una valutazione maggiore per garantire ulteriori investimenti alla squadra.



Non capisco la parte finale sul valore del 20%, cosa significa?


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente a me che Galliani rimanga AD per altri 3 anni frega poco anzi, considerando che sarà affiancato da Gancikoff non credo proprio potrà far male!!!
A me interessa solo il closing e l'arrivo dei $$$, in modo che s'inizierà a trattare gente con la G maiuscola e a pianificare come si deve il mercato con il nuovo allenatore!!!!
Sono straiperultrafelice!!!!!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Berlusconi resta tre anni, e Galliani resta tre anni.
> 
> Gli ultimi danni sono stati i rinnovi di Montolivo e Zapata, e l'arrivo possibile di Montella (che comunque se arriva è perché va bene anche ai cinesi. Montella in Cina non è sconosciuto come Giampaolo, sarebbe potuto andare ad allenare in Asia).
> Dopo il preliminare, non avrà più l'autonomia di prima.



Simply. Aggiungo che questa pazzia non la faranno solo i nostri cinesi... Infatti è stata appena fatta anche dal Suning che ha lasciato Thohir presidente e Bolingbroke AD.


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ruiuuuu



Voglio proprio vedere cosa dirà quel gufo malefico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kollaps (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tranquilli galliani conterà poco e nulla e sarà utilizzato solo in quota CDA come rappresentante della vecchia società, ma non avrà incarichi operativi.
> Avremo Gancikoff nuovo AD, che a quanto si dice in giro è una persona davvero brillante (per diventare il delfino dell'advisor sportivo migliore del mondo non puo che essere così d'altronde), arriverà un nuovo DS (se ne parla da tempo, secondo me sarà pradè) e galliani verrà al massimo tenuto in ruolo prettamente consultivo, gli faranno fare le telefonate quando avrà contatti di rilievo (tipo perez al real) , sarà così per 3 anni e poi raus.
> Senza contare che non ha più il paracadute eterno di legame personale con berlusconi, quindi alla prima polpetta sarebbe comunque fuori.
> 
> ...



Pradè, a mio avviso, è un nome caldissimo!!!!


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tranquilli galliani conterà poco e nulla e sarà utilizzato solo in quota CDA come rappresentante della vecchia società, ma non avrà incarichi operativi.
> Avremo Gancikoff nuovo AD, che a quanto si dice in giro è una persona davvero brillante (per diventare il delfino dell'advisor sportivo migliore del mondo non puo che essere così d'altronde), arriverà un nuovo DS (se ne parla da tempo, secondo me sarà pradè) e galliani verrà al massimo tenuto in ruolo prettamente consultivo, gli faranno fare le telefonate quando avrà contatti di rilievo (tipo perez al real) , sarà così per 3 anni e poi raus.
> Senza contare che non ha più il paracadute eterno di legame personale con berlusconi, quindi alla prima polpetta sarebbe comunque fuori.
> 
> ...



Secondo me galliani lo utilizzeranno molto per l'influenza che ha in lega


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*Luca Pagni in risposta ad una nostra domanda: la prossima settimana verrà firmato il preliminare. Non ci sarà ancora il closing.*


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Giugno 2016)

Se i cinesi contano e comandano su tutto io mi aspetto che
Galliani rimanga 3 mesi e non 3 anni, e inutile Galliani manovrerà
ancora il milan, anche perchè se non conterebbe più nulla perchè
non lo segano?
..3 anni per imparare il mestiere a gancikoff, barzelletta..


----------



## malos (28 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> *E' interessante leggere come il 95% delle persone si sofferma sul fatto che Galliani resti per altri 3 anni e non che arrivano i soldi dei cinesi..*.mia opinione personale...Galliani potrà anche spendere e spandere sinceramente non mi importa l'importante è che i soldi ci siano, se Galliani farà male essendo ormai il Milan diventata un'azienda seria con i cinesi, verrà liquidato poichè non avrà più il rapporto personale che ha con il nano e non saprà più segreti mafiosi e robe del genere...


Perchè sappiamo con chi abbiamo a che fare. Lui non lo supervisiona nessuno, piuttosto si dimette.
Felice della cessione ma c'è a mio parere un grosso punto di domanda appunto per questo. Potete girarmela come volete ma finchè ci sarà questo non godrò fino in fondo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni in risposta ad una nostra domanda: la prossima settimana verrà firmato il preliminare. Non ci sarà ancora il closing.*



Questo si sapeva. Bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

Dai gente, scendiamo dal Pero,

la notizia di Galliani fà il paio con quella di Brocchi autodimessosi,

Fininvest manterra ancora il 20% delle quote, normale che Berlusconi voglia un suo uomo all'interno dei conti,
e come al Solito ha preferito Galliani a Barbarella, indice di quanto la stimi.

Da parte cinese Galliani sarà un "sopportato" che non conterà nulla


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dai gente, scendiamo dal Pero,
> 
> la notizia di Galliani fà il paio con quella di Brocchi autodimessosi,
> 
> ...



Ma se fosse stata una condizione sine qua non della cessione ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse stata una condizione sine qua non della cessione ?



Certo, ti vendo la mia ferrari, ma la guido io, come no...


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni in risposta ad una nostra domanda: la prossima settimana verrà firmato il preliminare. Non ci sarà ancora il closing.*



Speriamo sia vero, visto tutto quello che è successo fatico a credere alle tempistiche.
Mettiamo che arrivi sta firma io,come gia detto, rimarrò calmo e valuterò questo primo mercato.
Il preliminare è un si al 99% ma con quei due spaventa anche l'1%


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dai gente, scendiamo dal Pero,
> 
> la notizia di Galliani fà il paio con quella di Brocchi autodimessosi,
> 
> ...



Concordo al 100%. Non roviniamoci un bellissimo momento come questo pensando al Gallo che comanda i cinesi e continua a fare i porci comodi anche con un'altra proprietà. Non sta davvero né in cielo e né in terra.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (28 Giugno 2016)

Ma questo mercato verrà finanziato con i soldi cinesi o si dovrà aspettare gennaio??


----------



## Gekyn (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo, ti vendo la mia ferrari, ma la guido io, come no...



E se la tiro contro un palo, paghi tu.....


----------



## Gekyn (28 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Ma questo mercato verrà finanziato con i soldi cinesi o si dovrà aspettare gennaio??



I soldi dei Cinesi ci saranno dopo il closing, ergo questa sessione sarà a carico di fininvest


----------



## Luca_Taz (28 Giugno 2016)

nell'euforia generale mi sto un po' perdendo.....una volta firmato il preliminare è un punto di non ritorno? o è il famoso passo che chi lascia poi paga multe salate?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> I soldi dei Cinesi ci saranno dopo il closing, ergo questa sessione sarà a carico di fininvest



Io spero che con le dovute rassicurazioni e garanzie gli anticipino bei soldoni..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> nell'euforia generale mi sto un po' perdendo.....una volta firmato il preliminare è un punto di non ritorno? o è il famoso passo che chi lascia poi paga multe salate?



La seconda che hai detto...ma di solito quando si firma un preliminare si chiude


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Ma questo mercato verrà finanziato con i soldi cinesi o si dovrà aspettare gennaio??



A sto giro Fininvest non anticipa più un euro dopo la farsa Mr Bean. Siamo in autogestione fino al closing


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A sto giro Fininvest non anticipa più un euro dopo la farsa Mr Bean. Siamo in autogestione fino al closing



eh lo temo pure io...l'hanno preso troppo nel didietro quella volta...e il bello è che per me hanno anticipato sapendo in cuor loro che li avrebbero persi..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> nell'euforia generale mi sto un po' perdendo.....una volta firmato il preliminare è un punto di non ritorno? o è il famoso passo che chi lascia poi paga multe salate?



conta che di solito le penali vanno dal 30 al 40% della quota totale...ergo sarebbe praticamente ufficiale....


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Una volta firmato il preliminare non esiste che non si chiuda.

Le penali si aggirerebbero su 150-200 mln di euro circa.

Ve la vedete fininvest che paga quei soldi perchè berlusconi ha cambiato idea dopo averne buttati altri centinaia tra mercato e ripianamento negli ultimi 2 anni?
Io no.

Anche se so già cosa diranno i giornalisti "Non si esclude un atto di cuore del presdiente, che si è deciso a tenere il milan e pagherà la penale di tasca sua pur di non cedere."


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> ...



altre conferme! ormai siamo ad un passo. Ma quindi niente rinvio al 15? meglio così. Dai che vado in ferie felice!!

peccato per Galliani, ma effettivamente non ci è dato sapere che peso avrà nelle decisioni (speriamo sia solo il 20% ovvero nulla..)


----------



## VonVittel (28 Giugno 2016)

Ma con la firma del preliminare Fininvest non potrebbe finanziare in maniera più incisiva il mercato? Al massimo, se dovesse saltare la cessione, si prenderebbe i soldi della penale senza perderci nulla


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A sto giro Fininvest non anticipa più un euro dopo la farsa Mr Bean. Siamo in autogestione fino al closing



Esatto!!! Bisogna fare scelte oculate e non sprecare neanche 1Euro!!!
Poi a Gennaio si preparano i botti sperando in una posizione di classifica ancora buona....


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tranquilli galliani conterà poco e nulla e sarà utilizzato solo in quota CDA come rappresentante della vecchia società, ma non avrà incarichi operativi.
> Avremo Gancikoff nuovo AD, che a quanto si dice in giro è una persona davvero brillante (per diventare il delfino dell'advisor sportivo migliore del mondo non puo che essere così d'altronde), arriverà un nuovo DS (se ne parla da tempo, secondo me sarà pradè) e galliani verrà al massimo tenuto in ruolo prettamente consultivo, gli faranno fare le telefonate quando avrà contatti di rilievo (tipo perez al real) , sarà così per 3 anni e poi raus.
> Senza contare che non ha più il paracadute eterno di legame personale con berlusconi, quindi alla prima polpetta sarebbe comunque fuori.



effettivamente hai ragione. Ad una prima lettura avevo pensato male, ma non può essere che il Gallo resta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Giugno 2016)

Beh, intanto è arrivato un pallino di Berlusconi. Montella in Cina non lo conosce nessuno.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io spero che con le dovute rassicurazioni e garanzie gli anticipino bei soldoni..



In trattative di questa portata nessuno anticipa soldi a nessuno.


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> La conferma di Galliani era prevedibile. Non pensavo per 3 anni pero...
> Spero che venga controllato da mattina a sera altrimenti saranno altri 3 anni buttati.



No, vedrai che mettono lì 750 milioni e poi si disinteressano di tutto.
Anch'io farei così, tu no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh, intanto è arrivato un pallino di Berlusconi. Montella in Cina non lo conosce nessuno.



Balle


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> No, vedrai che mettono lì 750 milioni e poi si disinteressano di tutto.
> Anch'io farei così, tu no?



Bisogna vedere a chi si affidano e quanto mettono
I cinesi non sono gli sceicchi che buttano centinaia di milioni a casaccio, loro vogliono guadagnare nel lungo periodo


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Perchè sappiamo con chi abbiamo a che fare. Lui non lo supervisiona nessuno, piuttosto si dimette.
> Felice della cessione ma c'è a mio parere un grosso punto di domanda appunto per questo. Potete girarmela come volete ma finchè ci sarà questo non godrò fino in fondo.



Rimani in castità per tre anni... cosa vuoi che siano


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh, intanto è arrivato un pallino di Berlusconi. Montella in Cina non lo conosce nessuno.



Perchè dici cose che non corrispondono al vero?

Montella in cina è molto conosciuto, la serie A anni 90 era popolarissima li, e lui è l'idolo di molti (e pure considerato una sorta di sex symbol dalle donne cinesi a quanto pare... mah...)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> ...



Peraltro attenzione, perché la Repubblica insiste su questo aspetto: Robin Li partecipa a titolo personale. Non con Baidu, ma con soldi propri, probabilmente derivanti da un Family Office. Ciò vuol dire che investirà praticamente quanto vorrà, senza particolari limiti. Probabilmente sarà lui il volto principale della cordata e il principale finanziatore del fondo.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (28 Giugno 2016)

Però mi sembra strano che la notizia sia stata riportata solamente dalla testata Repubblica ... non so...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Però mi sembra strano che la notizia sia stata riportata solamente dalla testata Repubblica ... non so...



Tranquillo che tra un po tutti gli andranno dietro come pecoroni


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Peraltro attenzione, perché la Repubblica insiste su questo aspetto: Robin Li partecipa a titolo personale. Non con Baidu, ma con soldi propri, probabilmente derivanti da un Family Office. Ciò vuol dire che investirà praticamente quanto vorrà, senza particolari limiti. Probabilmente sarà lui il volto principale della cordata e il principale finanziatore del fondo.



Sinceramente di Robin Li me lo sentivo sin dall'inizio


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2016)

Scusate io però non capisco una cosa.
Il linea teorica non è possibile fissare un Budget adeguato per il mercato in modo da avere fin da subito una rosa competitiva (esempio 100-120 milioni).
Mettere penali salate (200 mil). Fininvest "anticipa" i soldi (ovviamente con obiettivi di condivisi e niente #italmilan) e poi se la cessione va male ha una squadra rinforzata "a gratis" (con anche un ottantello che rimane in cassa), in caso di cessione i cinesi versano la cifra pattuita + i 100-120 "anticipati" da Fininvest.
Nessuno ci perde, Fininvest ha le spalle coperte e i cinesi a settembre hanno già una rosa che permette di inviare la loro programmazione.
Fininvest scottata da Bee? Dai ragazzi, con Bee era evidente cosa ci fosse dietro. Tra arresti, trattativa saltata dopo articolo espresso, preliminari senza penali (quando mai) è evidente fosse una trattativa Fake finalizzata ad altri scopi...


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Forza lotta vincerai ha scritto:


> Però mi sembra strano che la notizia sia stata riportata solamente dalla testata Repubblica ... non so...



Aspetta di sentire che inventeranno a Sky entro domani


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Repubblica on line: la telenovela è arrivata alle battute finali. E come in tutti i serial, si aspetta solo il gran finale: *l'annuncio vuole essere dato dallo stesso Berlusconi la prossima settimana, non appena verrà dimesso dal San Raffaele. Dopo 30 anni e tantissimi successi, l'ex cavaliere passerà la mano ad una cordata guidata da Robin Li, che partecipa a titolo personale, ed Evergrande*. I nuovi proprietari acquisteranno l'80% del Milan per una valutazione complessiva di 750M, debiti inclusi. Silvio resterà presidente (onorario, ndr) per altri tre anni.
> 
> Ormai siamo agli sgoccioli, *ieri sera c'è stato un vertice tra lo stesso Berlusconi e i dirigenti Fininvest che seguono la trattativa. Al vertice ha partecipato anche Galliani. Quest'ultimo infatti lavorerà per la campagna acquisti estiva e non solo: per tre anni collaborerà con Gancikoff, che sarà nominato nuovo AD* (e che dunque verrà "svezzato" in un passaggio di consegne graduale, ndr). Gli ultimi particolari della cessione sono stati messi appunto nelle scorse settimane.
> 
> ...



Allora un pò di concetti:
1. Reppubblica è abbastanza affidabile su quello che accade in casa Fininvest (leggasi cessione di Premium presa prima di tutti). ad onor del vero avevano capito che sarebbe successo qualcosa verso il 13 giugno in largo anticipo. Loro davano l arrivo di qualche cinese, poi è arrivato Galatioto. Quindi notizia da prendere con le pinze ma tendenzialmente positiva.

2. Il Gallo rimane tre anni, adesso vediamo se una mia pazza idea verrà conformata: ovvero il Condor essendo uomo di Marina lavorava male per il Milan apposta x obbligare il nano a cedere. Vediamo se sarà così oppure è realmente finito come dirigente.

3. L arrivo di Montella conferma che i giornalisti non sanno più nulla di ciò che accade a Casa Milan: loro parlavano di Brocchi, JeanPaul e DeBoer, ma non sapevano nulla, come x Lapadula. Ottimo segnale!

Speriamo che sia finalmente arrivata la svolta che tutti aspettavamo. Detto ciò: Forza Milan


----------



## markjordan (28 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Non capisco la parte finale sul valore del 20%, cosa significa?



che se i cinesi mettono 100m loro 20 e non 30


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2016)

*Iniziamo a cedere*...in questo momento c'è un giro di denaro da competizione...quota parte Fininvest per acquisto quote; quota parte ripianamento debiti del Milan; ricche parcelle di studi legali, fiscali, advisor e compagnia cantante; denaro per investimenti nel mercato; denaro per garantire la normale gestione dell'anno; 

In più si aggiungono...potenziali investimenti in patria China per dare risalto all'operazione e per promozione brand...Milan Points, Scuole calcio etc...etc...
*
Secondo me qualcuno, COM'E' GIUSTO CHE SIA, appena fatto il closing, non mangia panettone...o se gli va bene, la colomba...altro che tre anni*


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Allora un pò di concetti:
> Il Gallo rimane tre anni, adesso vediamo se una mia pazza idea verrà conformata: ovvero il Condor essendo uomo di Marina lavorava male per il Milan apposta x obbligare il nano a cedere. Vediamo se sarà così oppure è realmente finito come dirigente.



Impossibile, le scelte di Galliani sono sempre state dettate dalle mazzette,dai procuratori e dagli interessi a tenere la sua cerchia di amici.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Il mercato sarà sicuramente fatto da subito

In caso di mancato closing per colpa di fininvest,i cinesi recupererebbero i soldi dalla penale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il mercato sarà sicuramente fatto da subito
> 
> In caso di mancato closing per colpa di fininvest,i cinesi recupererebbero i soldi dalla penale.



Ma è una tua deduzione? Pure io spererei..


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma è una tua deduzione? Pure io spererei..



E'una mia deduzione e speranza...ma riflettendo non è affatto un ipotesi irrealistica anzi magari è proprio una clausola dei cinesi..


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Impossibile, le scelte di Galliani sono sempre state dettate dalle mazzette,dai procuratori e dagli interessi a tenere la sua cerchia di amici.



Guarda la mia è una pazza idea ma non so quanto campata in aria, e ti spiego il perchè: 

1. Giro mazzette procuratori: c'era un articolo tempo fa che parlava di Riso come ex cameriere di Giannino, ergo potrebbe essere prestanome del Gallinaceo. Io aggiungerei oltre che essere prestanome del Condor anche di Fininvest, perchè, quale società lascia un AD fare quello che vuole e poi addirittura viene difeso dai soci di maggioranza (Pier e Marina)? Forse forse ai piani alti va bene quello che fa....
Lo stesso Galliani ultimamente si è autodefinito come "uomo Fininvest" e non come "uomo Milan"....

2. Tratta Milano-Genoa: E' risaputo che Mediaset (e Pubblitalia) e Giochi Preziosi hanno fatto le rispettive fortune grazie agli spot pubblicitari; quindi perchè non pensare ad un bel giro di denaro con una società amica volto ad indebolire il Milan e a far tornare i soldi a Fininvest compiendo addirittura giri legali? (non sappiamo il valore dei contratti stipulati ultimamente dalle due case madri: magari a vederli scopriamo che vi è stato un aumento dei costi per il Prezioso...).

Le mie sono solo supposizioni senza prove certe, ma ricordiamoci sempre che tutti, e sottolineo tutti, in Fininvest volevano/vogliono la cessione del Milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> E'una mia deduzione e speranza...ma riflettendo non è affatto un ipotesi irrealistica anzi magari è proprio una clausola dei cinesi..



Effettivamente pure a me scoccerebbe spendere dei soldi e vedermi sfilare via usa stagione per rallentamenti burocratici e, perchè no, per capricci del nano..


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Cioè diciamocela chiara e tonda...se ci fosse una penale di 200 mil. è impossibile che salti tutto.Sia da parte del milan che da parte cinese perchè sono tanti soldi.Se poi aggiungete che Fininvest dovrebbe già pagarne una a fondazione fiera di 50 milioni e hanno un prossimo passivo a bilancio previsto a -90 capite che questi non vedono l'ora di vendere tutto.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda la mia è una pazza idea ma non so quanto campata in aria, e ti spiego il perchè:
> 
> 1. Giro mazzette procuratori: c'era un articolo tempo fa che parlava di Riso come ex cameriere di Giannino, ergo potrebbe essere prestanome del Gallinaceo. Io aggiungerei oltre che essere prestanome del Condor anche di Fininvest, perchè, quale società lascia un AD fare quello che vuole e poi addirittura viene difeso dai soci di maggioranza (Pier e Marina)? Forse forse ai piani alti va bene quello che fa....
> Lo stesso Galliani ultimamente si è autodefinito come "uomo Fininvest" e non come "uomo Milan"....
> ...



non ci avevo pensato, ma può essere che hai messo insieme i pezzi del puzzle in maniera corretta.
se cosi fosse, molti giudizi sul gallo da rivedere.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda la mia è una pazza idea ma non so quanto campata in aria, e ti spiego il perchè:
> 
> 1. Giro mazzette procuratori: c'era un articolo tempo fa che parlava di Riso come ex cameriere di Giannino, ergo potrebbe essere prestanome del Gallinaceo. Io aggiungerei oltre che essere prestanome del Condor anche di Fininvest, perchè, quale società lascia un AD fare quello che vuole e poi addirittura viene difeso dai soci di maggioranza (Pier e Marina)? Forse forse ai piani alti va bene quello che fa....
> Lo stesso Galliani ultimamente si è autodefinito come "uomo Fininvest" e non come "uomo Milan"....
> ...



La tua ipotesi è possibile e giustificherebbe anche l'allontanamento di Braida, uno che di calcio che capiva.
Fininvest é risaputo che fa girare i soldi in maniera incredibile, ma credo che si sarebbe appoggiata ad una societa "esterna" non presente nel territorio italiano.


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Guarda la mia è una pazza idea ma non so quanto campata in aria, e ti spiego il perchè:
> 
> 1. Giro mazzette procuratori: c'era un articolo tempo fa che parlava di Riso come ex cameriere di Giannino, ergo potrebbe essere prestanome del Gallinaceo. Io aggiungerei oltre che essere prestanome del Condor anche di Fininvest, perchè, quale società lascia un AD fare quello che vuole e poi addirittura viene difeso dai soci di maggioranza (Pier e Marina)? Forse forse ai piani alti va bene quello che fa....
> Lo stesso Galliani ultimamente si è autodefinito come "uomo Fininvest" e non come "uomo Milan"....
> ...



Ragazzi non scervellatevi con teorie su complotti ecc. Seguite il così detto "rasoio di Ockham", ovvero a parità di fattori la spiegazione più semplice è la migliore.. Galliani è semplicemente un incompetente che ha giri loschi con vari procuratori (Raiola) e presidenti (Preziosi, Lotito) tutto qua.


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non ci avevo pensato, ma può essere che hai messo insieme i pezzi del puzzle in maniera corretta.
> se cosi fosse, molti giudizi sul gallo da rivedere.



Boh penso che la verità la sappiano solo i diretti interessati.. io dico solo cosa è cambiato in Galliani da quello versione 2003-2007 (per non scomodare i trionfali cicli precedenti) a quello degli ultimi anni?
Cioè, prima faceva il bene della squadra e ad un certo punto si è stufato ed ha iniziato a fare i suoi sporchi interessi fregandosene dei risultati?? Con l'avvallo di tutta Fininvest tra l'altro? Escludiamo per un attimo il Nano con tutte le sue magagne, ma i due primogeniti che lo difendono a spada tratta? Perchè?

Ad onor del vero prima di Calciopoli, il Berlu voleva Moggi con Galliani in Lega, magari se l'è presa.. Ma mi pare un pochino troppo...

Per me dietro tutto c'è la segreta mano di Marina.....

Comunque ai posteri l'ardua sentenza  questi sono solo miei liberi pensieri, aspettiamo e, se accade ciò che deve accadere, vedremo se la mia pazza idea si confermerà esatta oppure se avrò cannato completamente


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> La tua ipotesi è possibile e giustificherebbe anche l'allontanamento di Braida, uno che di calcio che capiva.
> Fininvest é risaputo che fa girare i soldi in maniera incredibile, ma credo che si sarebbe appoggiata ad una societa "esterna" non presente nel territorio italiano.



Si ma con Giochi Preziosi hanno già contratti in essere e una lunga cooperazione.. Non c'è miglior nascondiglio di quello alla luce del sole...
E a dirla tutta, per me dietro a Preziosi c'è Fininvest (parere mio eh! Non ho nessuna fonte solo illazioni)...



mark ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non scervellatevi con teorie su complotti ecc. Seguite il così detto "rasoio di Ockham", ovvero a parità di fattori la spiegazione più semplice è la migliore.. Galliani è semplicemente un incompetente che ha giri loschi con vari procuratori (Raiola) e presidenti (Preziosi, Lotito) tutto qua.



Probabile... Mi sto solo divertendo a farmi una ragione logica di tutto questo scempio che è avvenuto negli ultimi anni!


----------



## folletto (28 Giugno 2016)

Ammesso e non concesso che sia tutto vero credo e spero che il ruolo di cravatta gialla verrà, magari non subito, ridimensionato e anche di parecchio


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2016)

*Claudio Raimondi: "Berlusconi ha dato l'ok perché ha ricevuto garanzie di investimenti immediati che potrebbero ammontare sui 150 milioni."*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

*Carlo Festa ‏: Milan, accordo raggiunto fra Fininvest e i cinesi: firma finale a metà di settimana prossima*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

aron ha scritto:


> *claudio raimondi: "berlusconi ha dato l'ok perché ha ricevuto garanzie di investimenti immediati che potrebbero ammontare sui 150 milioni."*



booooooomm


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Claudio Raimondi: "Berlusconi ha dato l'ok perché ha ricevuto garanzie di investimenti immediati che potrebbero ammontare sui 150 milioni."*





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa ‏: Milan, accordo raggiunto fra Fininvest e i cinesi: firma finale a metà di settimana prossima*



....assafa'....


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa ‏: Milan, accordo raggiunto fra Fininvest e i cinesi: firma finale a metà di settimana prossima*



per firma finale intende closing?


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Giugno 2016)

*Festa (Sole 24 Ore): l'operazione si chiuderà nei primi 10 giorni di Luglio, dunque la data dell'esclusiva, fissata al 30 giugno, verrà prorogata probabilmente di una settimana. Il contratto è pronto, manca solo la firma di Fininvest previo assenso di Silvio Berlusconi.
I cinesi compreranno una quota del Milan compresa tra il 70 e l’80%.
Gli incontri con Galatioto sono servivi a chiarire alcuni punti dell'accordo: la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni e il piano di investimenti (400 milioni nei prossimi anni).
Dunque gli studi legali hanno completato i contratti, e l'operazione finanziaria anche risulta decisa (eccetto magari qualche ritocco).
Club valutato complessivamente 700-750 milioni, debiti compresi. La quota del 70% che Fininvest dovrebbe cedere valutata 350 milioni. Ci sarà anche una ricapitalizzazione del club per 90-100 milioni di euro, che serviranno a mettere a posto il bilancio societario.
Mistero ancora su chi compone il consorzio cinese: ci sarebbe solo la conglomerata Evergrande tra quelle presenti nel consorzio.
*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

*Carlo Festa: come anticipato da questa rubrica, tutto è pronto. La durata dell'esclusiva verrà posticipata probabilmente di una settimana, ma il contratto è pronto. Manca solo la firma finale di Fininvest con il via libera di Berlusconi. Alla cordata cinese andrà una cifra tra il 70 e l'80% del Milan e sono stati chiariti anche alcuni punti importanti come gli investimenti che dovrà effettuare il consorzio cinese (400M nei prossimi anni).
Gli studi legali e gli advisor incaricati hanno terminato la stesura dei contratti, con la valutazione complessiva del Milan pari a 750M di euro. La quota di controllo subito ceduta, circa un 70%, avrà un valore di 350M. Sul tavolo anche una ricapitalizzazione di 90-100M.
Ancora oscura la composizione della cordata, dove sarebbe presente solo Evergrande tra i nomi fatti.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): l'operazione si chiuderà nei primi 10 giorni di Luglio, dunque la data dell'esclusiva, fissata al 30 giugno, verrà prorogata probabilmente di una settimana. Il contratto è pronto, manca solo la firma di Fininvest previo assenso di Silvio Berlusconi.
> I cinesi compreranno una quota del Milan compresa tra il 70 e l’80%.
> Gli incontri con Galatioto sono servivi a chiarire alcuni punti dell'accordo: la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni e il piano di investimenti (400 milioni nei prossimi anni).
> Dunque gli studi legali hanno completato i contratti, e l'operazione finanziaria anche risulta decisa (eccetto magari qualche ritocco).
> ...



ma si intende sempre preliminare,vero?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> ma si intende sempre preliminare,vero?



Certo.


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: come anticipato da questa rubrica, tutto è pronto. La durata dell'esclusiva verrà posticipata probabilmente di una settimana, ma il contratto è pronto. Manca solo la firma finale di Fininvest con il via libera di Berlusconi. Alla cordata cinese andrà una cifra tra il 70 e l'80% del Milan e sono stati chiariti anche alcuni punti importanti come gli investimenti che dovrà effettuare il consorzio cinese (400M nei prossimi anni).
> Gli studi legali e gli advisor incaricati hanno terminato la stesura dei contratti, con la valutazione complessiva del Milan pari a 750M di euro. La quota di controllo subito ceduta, circa un 70%, avrà un valore di 350M. Sul tavolo anche una ricapitalizzazione di 90-100M.
> Ancora oscura la composizione della cordata, dove sarebbe presente solo Evergrande tra i nomi fatti.*



che bella news,sono contento


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): l'operazione si chiuderà nei primi 10 giorni di Luglio, dunque la data dell'esclusiva, fissata al 30 giugno, verrà prorogata probabilmente di una settimana. Il contratto è pronto, manca solo la firma di Fininvest previo assenso di Silvio Berlusconi.
> I cinesi compreranno una quota del Milan compresa tra il 70 e l’80%.
> Gli incontri con Galatioto sono servivi a chiarire alcuni punti dell'accordo: la governance con la famiglia Berlusconi per i prossimi 3 anni e il piano di investimenti (400 milioni nei prossimi anni).
> Dunque gli studi legali hanno completato i contratti, e l'operazione finanziaria anche risulta decisa (eccetto magari qualche ritocco).
> ...



Comunque due colossi ci sono, Silvio ha parlato di due mastini da 10 miliardi di patrimonio. Io dico che sono Evergrande e Robin Li, oppure ancora più probabile Robin Li e un altro mastino che partecipano a titolo personale (Berlusconi infatti se non ricordo male parò di patrimoni personali)


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: come anticipato da questa rubrica, tutto è pronto. La durata dell'esclusiva verrà posticipata probabilmente di una settimana, ma il contratto è pronto. Manca solo la firma finale di Fininvest con il via libera di Berlusconi. Alla cordata cinese andrà una cifra tra il 70 e l'80% del Milan e sono stati chiariti anche alcuni punti importanti come gli investimenti che dovrà effettuare il consorzio cinese (400M nei prossimi anni).
> Gli studi legali e gli advisor incaricati hanno terminato la stesura dei contratti, con la valutazione complessiva del Milan pari a 750M di euro. La quota di controllo subito ceduta, circa un 70%, avrà un valore di 350M. Sul tavolo anche una ricapitalizzazione di 90-100M.
> Ancora oscura la composizione della cordata, dove sarebbe presente solo Evergrande tra i nomi fatti.*



Benissimo.
E sono sicuro che il 7 luglio ci saranno delle sorprese


----------



## Luca_Taz (28 Giugno 2016)

"Pronto...Pechino? Sono Forchielli!! Qui sono veramente convinti che voi.......ah quindi veramente state per..............." hanno riagganciato


----------



## Coripra (28 Giugno 2016)

bien... ora con calma, e soprattutto con un progetto, ricostruiscano quanto hanno distrutto negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo ragazzi, speriamo!
Bravo Re dell'Est, .fai sempre grandi articoli


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque due colossi ci sono, *Silvio ha parlato *di due mastini da 10 miliardi di patrimonio. Io dico che sono Evergrande e Robin Li, oppure ancora più probabile Robin Li e un altro mastino che partecipano a titolo personale (*Berlusconi infatti se non ricordo male parò* di patrimoni personali)



Ecco questo è una cosa che secondo me viene molto sottovalutata in genere, nel commentare l'attendibilità o meno delle notizie, e nel cercare di ricorstruire la reale direzione in cui sta andando la trattativa, è questo aspetto di ricollegare le precedenti dichiarazioni con il susseguirsi degli eventi.

Per me *a volte* sono molto più indicative (a posteriori e ovviamente sempre ricollegandosi a *fatti * successivi) del reale stato delle cose, di tante notizie campate in aria che ci propinano in questa caccia continua ai click, perché ricordiamoci che Berlusconi ha sempre avuto questa tendenza a rilasciare *anche* dichiarazioni che lasciavano trapelare dei retroscena, se ripensate al suo carattere e al suo passato.

Ovviamente "cum grano salis".


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vediamo, a me sembra strano che i cinesi lascino scegliere i giocatori al Gallo per altri tre anni. Anche perché presumo che non sarà più AD ma semplice consigliere. Se poi malauguratamente dovesse essere così (potrebbe essere una delle clausole fin quando SB avrà il 20%), amen.
> 
> In ogni caso le polpette non potrà più magnarle perché sarà supervisionato  e magari quindi si ricorderà di come lavorava un tempo.



Settimane fa dicevi che Galliani ha finito, che entro il closing sarà sbattuto fuori.

Ora ti va bene se resta tre anni a fare mercato: coi soldi cinesi è ancora più pericoloso e farà i suoi soliti giochetti.

Non credo che Gancikoff lo supervisionerà...continuerà a comandare e fare i suoi porci comodi per altri tre anni, incredibile.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Settimane fa dicevi che Galliani ha finito, che entro il closing sarà sbattuto fuori.
> 
> Ora ti va bene se resta tre anni a fare mercato: coi soldi cinesi è ancora più pericoloso e farà i suoi soliti giochetti.
> 
> Non credo che Gancikoff lo supervisionerà...continuerà a comandare e fare i suoi porci comodi per altri tre anni, incredibile.



Comanda chi ha la *maggioranza* su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Settimane fa dicevi che Galliani ha finito, che entro il closing sarà sbattuto fuori.
> 
> Ora ti va bene se resta tre anni a fare mercato: coi soldi cinesi è ancora più pericoloso e farà i suoi soliti giochetti.
> 
> Non credo che Gancikoff lo supervisionerà...continuerà a comandare e fare i suoi porci comodi per altri tre anni, incredibile.




Devi capire che Galliani non è onnipotente.

Lo è stato in questi anni grazie a berlusconi, con il suo padrone in minoranza non conterà piu NIENTE.
Secondo me si dimetterà presto quando si renderà conto di non contare più nulla.


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Claudio Raimondi: "Berlusconi ha dato l'ok perché ha ricevuto garanzie di investimenti immediati che potrebbero ammontare sui 150 milioni."*



Mah, Raimondo era quello.dei 4 anni a Montella


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Claudio Raimondi: "Berlusconi ha dato l'ok perché ha ricevuto garanzie di investimenti immediati che potrebbero ammontare sui 150 milioni."*



peccato lo dica Raimondi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Settimane fa dicevi che Galliani ha finito, che entro il closing sarà sbattuto fuori.
> 
> Ora ti va bene se resta tre anni a fare mercato: coi soldi cinesi è ancora più pericoloso e farà i suoi soliti giochetti.
> 
> Non credo che Gancikoff lo supervisionerà...continuerà a comandare e fare i suoi porci comodi per altri tre anni, incredibile.


Pensi realmente che Galliani continuerà indisturbato a fare quello che gli pare coi soldi della nuova proprietà? Da quello che ho letto non sarà neanche più AD del Milan, e non credo che i cinesi siano così stupidi da lasciar maneggiare i loro soldi indisturbato a uno esterno spogliato dalla carica di AD.
Se pensi che ciò possa avvenire, probabilmente sottovaluti i cinesi e il loro modo di operare, considerandoli un branco di pagliacci.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: come anticipato da questa rubrica, tutto è pronto. La durata dell'esclusiva verrà posticipata probabilmente di una settimana, ma il contratto è pronto. Manca solo la firma finale di Fininvest con il via libera di Berlusconi. Alla cordata cinese andrà una cifra tra il 70 e l'80% del Milan e sono stati chiariti anche alcuni punti importanti come gli investimenti che dovrà effettuare il consorzio cinese (400M nei prossimi anni).
> Gli studi legali e gli advisor incaricati hanno terminato la stesura dei contratti, con la valutazione complessiva del Milan pari a 750M di euro. La quota di controllo subito ceduta, circa un 70%, avrà un valore di 350M. Sul tavolo anche una ricapitalizzazione di 90-100M.
> Ancora oscura la composizione della cordata, dove sarebbe presente solo Evergrande tra i nomi fatti.*


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: come anticipato da questa rubrica, tutto è pronto. La durata dell'esclusiva verrà posticipata probabilmente di una settimana, ma il contratto è pronto. Manca solo la firma finale di Fininvest con il via libera di Berlusconi. Alla cordata cinese andrà una cifra tra il 70 e l'80% del Milan e sono stati chiariti anche alcuni punti importanti come gli investimenti che dovrà effettuare il consorzio cinese (400M nei prossimi anni).
> Gli studi legali e gli advisor incaricati hanno terminato la stesura dei contratti, con la valutazione complessiva del Milan pari a 750M di euro. La quota di controllo subito ceduta, circa un 70%, avrà un valore di 350M. Sul tavolo anche una ricapitalizzazione di 90-100M.
> Ancora oscura la composizione della cordata, dove sarebbe presente solo Evergrande tra i nomi fatti.*



Che dire, stavolta ci siamo, a breve si stappa... questo mi fa andar bene Montella, i 3 anni di Galliani con altri ruoli e un mercato "mediocre" ...ci siamo davvero ... non riesci a crederci


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Pensi realmente che Galliani continuerà indisturbato a fare quello che gli pare coi soldi della nuova proprietà? Da quello che ho letto non sarà neanche più AD del Milan, e non credo che i cinesi siano così stupidi da lasciar maneggiare i loro soldi indisturbato a uno esterno spogliato dalla carica di AD.
> Se pensi che ciò possa avvenire, probabilmente sottovaluti i cinesi e il loro modo di operare, considerandoli un branco di pagliacci.



Oh d'altro canto (sempre se confermato) stiamo parlando di uno che è alla guida di Baidu. Mi pare "improbabile" che si faccia comandare da qualcuno


----------



## Symon (28 Giugno 2016)

Però ragazzi con sti titoli mi fate venire sempre l'orgasmo a metà...Se guardo i thread sono: si vende, no non vende, si vende, non non vende, si vende, no non vende...........................................
E' ufficiale? Posso esultare definitivamente oppure no?
Se la notizia diventa ufficiale posso essere quasi più contento di un'Italia vittoriosa dell'Europeo^^


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Comunque due colossi ci sono, Silvio ha parlato di due mastini da 10 miliardi di patrimonio. Io dico che sono Evergrande e Robin Li, oppure ancora più probabile Robin Li e un altro mastino che partecipano a titolo personale (Berlusconi infatti se non ricordo male parò di patrimoni personali)



A me la chiusura mi ha stranito. Possibile che con tutti i nomi che hanno fatto non ne abbiano azzeccato uno ?

Non vorrei fossero pesci piccoli.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi con sti titoli mi fate venire sempre l'orgasmo a metà...Se guardo i thread sono: si vende, no non vende, si vende, non non vende, si vende, no non vende...........................................
> E' ufficiale? Posso esultare definitivamente oppure no?
> Se la notizia diventa ufficiale posso essere quasi più contento di un'Italia vittoriosa dell'Europeo^^



firma prossima settimana...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me la chiusura mi ha stranito. Possibile che con tutti i nomi che hanno fatto non ne abbiano azzeccato uno ?
> 
> Non vorrei fossero pesci piccoli.



Almeno un paio di shark ci saranno, vedrai.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: come anticipato da questa rubrica, tutto è pronto. La durata dell'esclusiva verrà posticipata probabilmente di una settimana, ma il contratto è pronto. Manca solo la firma finale di Fininvest con il via libera di Berlusconi. Alla cordata cinese andrà una cifra tra il 70 e l'80% del Milan e sono stati chiariti anche alcuni punti importanti come gli investimenti che dovrà effettuare il consorzio cinese (400M nei prossimi anni).
> Gli studi legali e gli advisor incaricati hanno terminato la stesura dei contratti, con la valutazione complessiva del Milan pari a 750M di euro. La quota di controllo subito ceduta, circa un 70%, avrà un valore di 350M. Sul tavolo anche una ricapitalizzazione di 90-100M.
> Ancora oscura la composizione della cordata, dove sarebbe presente solo Evergrande tra i nomi fatti.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Almeno un paio di shark ci saranno, vedrai.



Speriamo, mi andrebbe bene anche così, ma anche se fosse uno solo.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Ma a Sky invece? Non dicono nulla sull'argomento ?
Eppure le conferme iniziano ad essere numerose mi pare...


----------



## martinmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Io dico che firmano prima del raduno...sarebbe la cosa più logica.
Oppure lo fanno slittare di qualche giorno.In ogni caso iniziare un raduno con entusiasmo e tanti tifosi è doveroso...e credo lo sappiano..


----------



## Luca_Taz (28 Giugno 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi con sti titoli mi fate venire sempre l'orgasmo a metà...Se guardo i thread sono: si vende, no non vende, si vende, non non vende, si vende, no non vende...........................................
> E' ufficiale? Posso esultare definitivamente oppure no?
> Se la notizia diventa ufficiale posso essere quasi più contento di un'Italia vittoriosa dell'Europeo^^



Aspetta a esultare....mi aspetto tra stasera e domani mattina un articolo che dice che B. ha avuto un piccolo ripensamento e non è convinto di alcuni aspetti e alcune clausole


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Devi capire che Galliani non è onnipotente.
> 
> Lo è stato in questi anni grazie a berlusconi, con il suo padrone in minoranza non conterà piu NIENTE.
> Secondo me si dimetterà presto quando si renderà conto di non contare più nulla.



Speriamo, speriamo


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> Aspetta a esultare....mi aspetto tra stasera e domani mattina un articolo che dice che B. ha avuto un piccolo ripensamento e non è convinto di alcuni aspetti e alcune clausole



No, questo non penso... ormai la storia del ripensamento è troppo abusata per essere credibile anche dai meno attenti.
Probabilmente ci sarà qualche "spin" più fresco dalle solite fonti però.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Buone notizie, anzi ottime.
A patto che siano vere


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2016)

ma solo a me pare strano il fatto che ad una settimana (presunta) dalla firma non si sappia ancora chi c'è dietro la cordata? prima Jack Ma, poi Robin Li, poi nessuno dei 2, poi Evergrande, poi Moutai, poi Huawei, anzi no. 
Insomma capisco che non siamo tenuti per forza a saperlo, però l'Inter ha saputo da chi è stata comprata no? lo sapremo mai? per carità la cosa importante è il progetto e come gestiscono il mercato, ma pure sapere chi c'è dietro non farebbe schifo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Giugno 2016)

Ravezzani su Twitter conferma ed aggiunge "decisione definitiva"
Inoltre con un altro twitt scrive che Berlusconi avrebbe confidato di essere dispiaciutissimo di cedere il Milan ma che non ce la faceva più ad andare avanti.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma solo a me pare strano il fatto che ad una settimana (presunta) dalla firma non si sappia ancora chi c'è dietro la cordata? prima Jack Ma, poi Robin Li, poi nessuno dei 2, poi Evergrande, poi Moutai, poi Huawei, anzi no.
> Insomma capisco che non siamo tenuti per forza a saperlo, però l'Inter ha saputo da chi è stata comprata no? lo sapremo mai? per carità la cosa importante è il progetto e come gestiscono il mercato, ma pure sapere chi c'è dietro non farebbe schifo



Appunto...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma solo a me pare strano il fatto che ad una settimana (presunta) dalla firma non si sappia ancora chi c'è dietro la cordata? prima Jack Ma, poi Robin Li, poi nessuno dei 2, poi Evergrande, poi Moutai, poi Huawei, anzi no.
> Insomma capisco che non siamo tenuti per forza a saperlo, però l'Inter ha saputo da chi è stata comprata no? lo sapremo mai? per carità la cosa importante è il progetto e come gestiscono il mercato, ma pure sapere chi c'è dietro non farebbe schifo



Mi pare abbiano già abbondantemente spiegato il perchè e il percome di questa scelta di anonimato...ed in italiano


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi pare abbiano già abbondantemente spiegato il perchè e il percome di questa scelta di anonimato...ed in italiano



E comunque si verrà a sapere al momento giusto... mi pare ovvio (quando sarà quel momento spetta *solo * alle parti in trattativa deciderlo ovviamente, non certo a noi tifosi).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> E comunque si verrà a sapere al momento giusto... mi pare ovvio (quando sarà quel momento spetta *solo * alle parti in trattativa deciderlo ovviamente, non certo a noi tifosi).



Quando tutto sarà pronto credo non esiteranno a mostrarsi in pubblico  (o almeno Robin Li che sembra a tutti gli effetti una sorta di capo-cordata)


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma solo a me pare strano il fatto che ad una settimana (presunta) dalla firma non si sappia ancora chi c'è dietro la cordata? prima Jack Ma, poi Robin Li, poi nessuno dei 2, poi Evergrande, poi Moutai, poi Huawei, anzi no.
> Insomma capisco che non siamo tenuti per forza a saperlo, però l'Inter ha saputo da chi è stata comprata no? lo sapremo mai? per carità la cosa importante è il progetto e come gestiscono il mercato, ma pure sapere chi c'è dietro non farebbe schifo



L hanno scritto tutti in tutte le lingue che fino alla chiusura ( firma del preliminare ) non si saprà nulla come è giusto che sia visto che parliamo di colossi MONDIALI quotati in borsa ( altro che Suning)


----------



## Milanista 87 (28 Giugno 2016)

Chiedo troppo se sarà pubblicato il preliminare con copia una volta firmato con relative penali aggiunte ? 
Quella è decisiva , altro che è fatta . 
Il fatto che il tifoso non debba sapere della cordata mi sta bene , in parte . 
Che debba fare sempre il sottomesso e dire sempre si no . 
Non scherziamo


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Chiedo troppo se sarà pubblicato il preliminare con copia una volta firmato con relative penali aggiunte ?
> Quella è decisiva , altro che è fatta .
> Il fatto che il tifoso non debba sapere della cordata mi sta bene , in parte .
> Che debba fare sempre il sottomesso e dire sempre si no .
> Non scherziamo


fidati


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Chiedo troppo se sarà pubblicato il preliminare con copia una volta firmato con relative penali aggiunte ?
> Quella è decisiva , altro che è fatta .
> Il fatto che il tifoso non debba sapere della cordata mi sta bene , in parte .
> Che debba fare sempre il sottomesso e dire sempre si no .
> Non scherziamo



Non daranno nessuna notizie ufficiale riguardante i dettagli del preliminare, figurati se pubblicano una copia.


----------



## Milanista 87 (28 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non daranno nessuna notizie ufficiale riguardante i dettagli del preliminare, figurati se pubblicano una copia.



Se il preliminare è senza penale vale niente la firma . Visto che è la seconda quella che conta. 
Se vi sta bene una cosa del genere vi invidio . Spero invece che trapeli questa cosa , per me è la vera salvaguardia di questa trattativa .


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Se il preliminare è senza penale vale niente la firma . Visto che è la seconda quella che conta.
> Se vi sta bene una cosa del genere vi invidio . Spero invece che trapeli questa cosa , per me è la vera salvaguardia di questa trattativa .



non siamo nessuno per avere una copia di un atto cosi importante.
e non abbiamo nessun diritto ad avere rassicurazione. se ti sta bene è cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non siamo nessuno per avere una copia di un atto cosi importante.
> e non abbiamo nessun diritto ad avere rassicurazione. se ti sta bene è cosi


Se non gli sta bene, firmano lo stesso


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Settimane fa dicevi che Galliani ha finito, che entro il closing sarà sbattuto fuori.
> 
> Ora ti va bene se resta tre anni a fare mercato: coi soldi cinesi è ancora più pericoloso e farà i suoi soliti giochetti.
> 
> Non credo che Gancikoff lo supervisionerà...continuerà a comandare e fare i suoi porci comodi per altri tre anni, incredibile.



Tranquillo non accadrà nulla di tutto ciò: i cinesi non esistono è tutto un teatrino, vero?


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Chiedo troppo se sarà pubblicato il preliminare con copia una volta firmato con relative penali aggiunte ?
> Quella è decisiva , altro che è fatta .
> Il fatto che il tifoso non debba sapere della cordata mi sta bene , in parte .
> Che debba fare sempre il sottomesso e dire sempre si no .
> Non scherziamo



Ma non scherziamo difatti, non mi pare che da *nessuna parte*, fatto salvo gli eventuali obblighi legali, si pubblichino *mai *copie dei contratti di alcunché, non solo a livello calcistico ma in generale.


----------



## Milanista 87 (28 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo difatti, non mi pare che da *nessuna parte*, fatto salvo gli eventuali obblighi legali, si pubblichino *mai *copie dei contratti di alcunché, non solo a livello calcistico ma in generale.



Questa è una trattativa da milioni di euro , senza una penale per la seconda firma può cambiare tutto . 
Nel caso non si sappia niente , aspetterò la chiusura definitiva per festeggiare .
Salvo riconoscere eventualmente i meriti di chi ci ha preso , al momento .


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Questa è una trattativa da milioni di euro , senza una penale per la seconda firma può cambiare tutto .
> Nel caso non si sappia niente , aspetterò la chiusura definitiva per festeggiare .
> Salvo riconoscere eventualmente i meriti di chi ci ha preso , al momento .



Ovvio che senza penali sarebbe una firma ridicola, ma dubito non ci saranno penali.
Ad ogni modo noi non lo sapremo mai con certezza.


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Questa è una trattativa da milioni di euro , senza una penale per la seconda firma può cambiare tutto .
> Nel caso non si sappia niente , aspetterò la chiusura definitiva per festeggiare .
> Salvo riconoscere eventualmente i meriti di chi ci ha preso , al momento .



Fai bene ad aspettare, le difficoltà possono sempre sorgere (anche se più si va avanti più diventa improbabile tornare indietro e far saltare tutto) nelle trattative.
Anche io per natura aspetterò a festeggiare definitivamente quando ci sarà l'ufficialità anche se, divento moderatamente più ottimista man mano che si accumulano le notizie).

Speriamo di poter festeggiare assieme alla fine.


----------



## naliM77 (28 Giugno 2016)

Riguardo la presenza o meno di nomi...

Ammesso e non concesso che comunque c'è gente che vuol mantenere l'anonimato fino a firma definitiva (Ed è giusto così), non mi stupirei se gli accordi tra Galatioto e la cordata fossero "Ok...Berlusconi chiede 1.5 miliardi di euro, fino a dove arrivano gli imprenditori privati si segna, la differenza la mette il Governo centrale attraverso aziende a pesante partecipazione pubblica"...ecco perchè forse si aspetta e non si conoscono tutti...

Magari, forse, all'inizio erano di più e su questo ha ragione Forchielli, ma probabilmente adesso il numero si è scremato e il Governo centrale coprirà le quote mancanti...


----------



## Edric (28 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Riguardo la presenza o meno di nomi...
> 
> Ammesso e non concesso che comunque c'è gente che vuol mantenere l'anonimato fino a firma definitiva (Ed è giusto così), non mi stupirei se gli accordi tra Galatioto e la cordata fosse "Ok...Berlusconi chiede 1.5 miliardi di euro, fino a dove arrivano gli imprenditori privati si segna, la differenza la mette il Governo centrale attraverso aziende a pesante partecipazione pubblica"...ecco perchè forse si aspetta e non si conoscono tutti...
> 
> Magari, forse, all'inizio erano di più e su questo ha ragione Forchielli, ma probabilmente adesso il numero si è scremato e il Governo centrale coprirà le quote mancanti...



Questa per me sarebbe una notizia ancora migliore (e in effetti si ricollegherebbe anche alle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sul "trattare con uno stato" dello scorso anno) perché vorrebbe probabimente dire che in quel caso questi sarebbero gli acquirenti del Milan :







Lascio a voi immaginare le conseguenze di una tale eventualità sulla nostra potenza economica futura


----------



## robs91 (28 Giugno 2016)

Leggetevi il pezzo di De Angelis sull'Huffington Post,parla della vendita del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Leggetevi il pezzo di De Angelis sull'Huffington Post,parla della vendita del Milan.



E se anche lui dice questo è fatta. Comunque un pezzo ben fatto e molto verosimile. Riassume molto bene il mondo Berlusconi in questo momento.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E se anche lui dice questo è fatta. Comunque un pezzo ben fatto e molto verosimile. Riassume molto bene il mondo Berlusconi in questo momento.



Che dice?


----------



## Ciachi (28 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Che dice?



Si...raccontaci per favore


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

intanto il mitologico Fu a top calcio 24 ha detto che Robin li non è quello cinese ma è un omonimo europeo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> intanto il mitologico Fu a top calcio 24 ha detto che Robin li non è quello cinese ma è un omonimo europeo



ahahahahhahaha cosa mi sto perdendo


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> intanto il mitologico Fu a top calcio 24 ha detto che Robin li non è quello cinese ma è un omonimo europeo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (28 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> intanto il mitologico Fu a top calcio 24 ha detto che Robin li non è quello cinese ma è un omonimo europeo



Vero, in realtà è inglese ed è un lontano discendente di Robin Hood


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2016)

Le ultime parole di Montanari sono molto importanti...

Possibile closing diretto senza preliminare.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le ultime parole di Montanari sono molto importanti...
> 
> Possibile closing diretto senza preliminare.



Si lette anch'io sarebbe stupendo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le ultime parole di Montanari sono molto importanti...
> 
> Possibile closing diretto senza preliminare.





ps18ps ha scritto:


> Si lette anch'io sarebbe stupendo



Non sarà così, vedrete.


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vero, in realtà è inglese ed è un lontano discendente di Robin Hood



Sì il suo vero nome è Robin There, è stata dura riconoscerlo ma ce l'abbiamo fatta.


----------



## ps18ps (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non sarà così, vedrete.



Sisi probabile. La speranza viena da chi l'ha detto visto che pare abbia molti agganci nel mondo Fininvest


----------



## 666psycho (28 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vero ma supervisionato da Gancikoff, non potrà fare le sue porcate.



Galliani sarebbe capace d'insegnarli anche quello... ed è questo che mi preoccupa...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

*Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*


----------



## Tahva (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il preliminare è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*


Ma Di Stefano che dice?


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

*Sky (Di Marzio): si avvicina sempre di più la cessione del Milan. Il closing è previsto per il 30 settembre. Dopo 30 anni, per la prima volta, Berlusconi non ha scelto il nuovo allenatore (Montella). Dal preliminare al closing Gancikoff affiancherà Galliani.*


----------



## Hellscream (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il preliminare è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



Preliminare il 30 settembre???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il preliminare è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



up



Hellscream ha scritto:


> Preliminare il 30 settembre???



Si, era già previsto che arrivasse per quella data... 45-60 giorni forse non basteranno. Comunque calma e gesso, leggete tutto il resto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up
> 
> 
> 
> Si, era già previsto che arrivasse per quella data... 45-60 giorni forse non basteranno. Comunque calma e gesso, leggete tutto il resto.



Casomai il closing a settembre..no il preliminare


----------



## alcyppa (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il preliminare è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



Suppongo sia un refuso la faccenda del preliminare al 30 settembre e che in realtà si intendesse closing.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Casomai il closing a settembre..no il preliminare





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Suppongo sia un refuso la faccenda del preliminare al 30 settembre e che in realtà si intendesse closing.



Si, è un refuso, ora correggo!


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il preliminare è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



Ma Gancikoff ne capisce di calcio o no?
Perche non mi sembra il massimo mettere uno che non capisce nulla per supervisionare il Condor


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> up
> 
> 
> 
> Si, era già previsto che arrivasse per quella data... 45-60 giorni forse non basteranno. Comunque calma e gesso, leggete tutto il resto.



Ma se firmano il preliminare il 30 settembre, il 7 Luglio che firmano?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



Anche Sky ammaina bandiera bianca. Alla buon'ora.



el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ma se firmano il preliminare il 30 settembre, il 7 Luglio che firmano?



Era un refuso, secondo Sky il 7 luglio firmano il preliminare, il 30 settembre il closing.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



Se si arrendono pure sti caprettari da quattro soldi....


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche Sky ammaina bandiera bianca. Alla buon'ora.
> 
> 
> 
> Era un refuso, secondo Sky il 7 luglio firmano il preliminare, il 30 settembre il closing.



Grazie mille. 
Tutto chiaro adesso


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Giugno 2016)

Perfetto , tutto come previsto . Ora aspettiamo pochi giorni per la fine di questa storia .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



Flying quote


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, è un refuso, ora correggo!



mi hai fatto perdere 15 kg in meno di un minuto  

se confermano anche loro, DOPO che l'hanno detto tutti gli altri allora è fatta dai


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): si avvicina sempre di più la cessione del Milan. Il closing è previsto per il 30 settembre. Dopo 30 anni, per la prima volta, Berlusconi non ha scelto il nuovo allenatore (Montella). Dal preliminare al closing Gancikoff affiancherà Galliani.*


ma non è assolutamente vero!!! negli ultimi anni berlusconi ha scelto solo seedorf e brocchi... le altre scelte erano di galliani avallate dal nano...


----------



## wfiesso (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (28 Giugno 2016)

Ma se non l'ha scelto Berlusca, e quindi neanche il gallo, chi l'ha scelto? Davvero i cinesi conoscono Montella? Bha..

Comunque se il gallo verrà affiancato fino al 30 settembre vuol dire che dopo tale data verrà lanciato fuori dalle palle?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma non è assolutamente vero!!! negli ultimi anni berlusconi ha scelto solo seedorf e brocchi... le altre scelte erano di galliani avallate dal nano...



Anche su quelle scelte c'era stato il si finale di Silvio. Evidentemente questo lo hanno scelto soltanto i cinesi, o comunque con l'assenso finale o il forte appoggio cinese. Questa è l'unica spiegazione possibile al pezzo di Di Marzio.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2016)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Ma se non l'ha scelto Berlusca, e quindi neanche il gallo, chi l'ha scelto? Davvero i cinesi conoscono Montella? Bha..
> 
> Comunque se il gallo verrà affiancato fino al 30 settembre vuol dire che dopo tale data verrà lanciato fuori dalle palle?



Montella è conosciuto in Asia.
Più da giocatore che da allenatore, ma è conosciuto.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi se pure Sky ha smesso di remare contro inizio a crederci sul serio.
Ve lo dice uno dei più cinici e scettici del forum


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche su quelle scelte c'era stato il si finale di Silvio. Evidentemente questo lo hanno scelto soltanto i cinesi, o comunque con l'assenso finale o il forte appoggio cinese. Questa è l'unica spiegazione possibile al pezzo di Di Marzio.



secondo me Di Marzio ha solo voluto fare lo spaccone. Se le scelte devono essere condivise, vale sia per il nano che per i cinesi... quindi anche a berlusconi Montella andava bene. Così come avveniva quando gli allenatori gli sceglieva Mr Cresta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

Comunque per chi dubita di Gancikoff: io immagino che in questi mesi si sia un minimo informato, abbia fatto ricerche, si sia fatto consigliare...insomma si sarà fatto un'idea di giovani forti o giocatori anche più maturi utili alla causa...detto questo una cosa mi sembra strana: lui ricoprirà il ruolo di AD...quindi non dovrebbe c'entrare col mercato...magari quest'anno si lancerà nella mischia per i tempi stretti, ma in seguito dovrà prendere un DS vero, dai....voi come la vedete??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): si avvicina sempre di più la cessione del Milan. Il closing è previsto per il 30 settembre. Dopo 30 anni, per la prima volta, Berlusconi non ha scelto il nuovo allenatore (Montella). Dal preliminare al closing Gancikoff affiancherà Galliani.*



pure Sky ora.... sembra troppo bello per essere vero! il 30 Settembre festa della liberazione Berlusconiana.... tra l'altro il 29 se non sbaglio è il compleanno di Silvio.
Comunque non vedo l'ora che arrivi il 7.... ubriacate collettive tra milanisti se ufficializzano il preliminare!


----------



## danykz (28 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se pure Sky ha smesso di remare contro inizio a crederci sul serio.
> Ve lo dice uno dei più cinici e scettici del forum


Fratello, lasciati andare, trova sollievo tra le nostre braccia, trai nutrimento dal nostro ottimismo, rinasci a vita nuova e saggezza


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

*Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*ee


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*ee



Del tipo: Galliani fa un buon lavoro?
Cosa ne pensate di Tielemans,Paredes e Pjaca? Sono Forti?


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*ee



Chissà se si riferisce ai cinesi..


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Del tipo: Galliani fa un buon lavoro?
> Cosa ne pensate di Tielemans,Paredes e Pjaca? Sono Forti?



Non ha detto, ma sembrava più sull'operato del Gallinaceo.. 
Comunque ha appena sbeffeggiato Cabrini che provava ad accennare su un Bersluconi che si tiene il Milan perchè gli è rimasto solo quello.. È straconvinto dei cinesi e della trattativa...
"Dai dai dai" cit.
#finoallefirme


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*




.


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*


Montella però mi sembra un nome che coincida abbastanza con il profilo che tanto piace a Berlusconi: possesso palla, "bel giuoco", carattere piuttosto pacato e sottomesso. L'allenatore che non centrava assolutamente nulla con Berlusconi è stato Mihajilovic, totalmente incompatibile, infatti si è visto quanto è durato.


----------



## TheZio (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chissà se si riferisce ai cinesi..



Lui è molto convinto della cessione ed ha sbeffeggiato Cabrini e i "soloni" giornalisti che andavano in giro a dire che la trattativa non esiste..


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chissà se si riferisce ai cinesi..



ehm..quali cinesi?


----------



## danykz (28 Giugno 2016)

Intanto per gli smemorati ci penso io a rinfrescarvi la memoria *Intervista del 29 Maggio del buon Silvio "Brocchi? Se resto io resta anche lui, è un buon allenatore. Giusto per il progetto.": *


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi dubita di Gancikoff: io immagino che in questi mesi si sia un minimo informato, abbia fatto ricerche, si sia fatto consigliare...insomma si sarà fatto un'idea di giovani forti o giocatori anche più maturi utili alla causa...detto questo una cosa mi sembra strana: lui ricoprirà il ruolo di AD...quindi non dovrebbe c'entrare col mercato...magari quest'anno si lancerà nella mischia per i tempi stretti, ma in seguito dovrà prendere un DS vero, dai....voi come la vedete??



Un DS arriva di sicuro. Vedremo chi.

E coi cinesi può partire pure il countdown al ritorno di Maldini.


----------



## kollaps (29 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un DS arriva di sicuro. Vedremo chi.
> 
> E coi cinesi può partire pure il countdown al ritorno di Maldini.


Giusto qualche giorno e arriva Prade'


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un DS arriva di sicuro. Vedremo chi.
> 
> E coi cinesi può partire pure il countdown al ritorno di Maldini.



un sogno...


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Giusto qualche giorno e arriva Prade'



Speriamo


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un DS arriva di sicuro. Vedremo chi.
> 
> E coi cinesi può partire pure il countdown al ritorno di Maldini.



In questo mercato Galliani viene controllato da Gancikoff. Le prossime sessioni le gestisce un DS vero. È un sogno


----------



## sballotello (29 Giugno 2016)

e se tornasse Braida a fare il DS?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*





koti ha scritto:


> Montella però mi sembra un nome che coincida abbastanza con il profilo che tanto piace a Berlusconi: possesso palla, "bel giuoco", carattere piuttosto pacato e sottomesso. L'allenatore che non centrava assolutamente nulla con Berlusconi è stato Mihajilovic, totalmente incompatibile, infatti si è visto quanto è durato.



Ma infatti, poi sono 3 anni che si parla di Montella. Bah.



TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*ee



In che lingua ? 

Speriamo abbiano chiesto di Galliani.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la scelta di Montella (nessuna clausola pagata alla Samp) avvicina la cessione. Accettando l'ex Samp, infatti il patron ha ufficializzato la sua firma sul preliminare del 7 luglio. Un accordo che nel caso in cui Silvio volesse tirarsi indietro, comporterebbe grosse penali. Il closing è atteso il 30 settembre, mentre dal preliminare al closing sarà Gancikoff a supervisionare tutte le scelte di Galliani. Ma la notizia principale è un'altra: per la prima volta in 30 anni Berlusconi non ha scelto l'allenatore del Milan.*





Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma Di Stefano che dice?




su Twitter uno gli ha chiesto se l'allenatore è stato scelto oggi al pranzo di Arcore e lui ha risposto stizzito.
ahhaha
GODO!!!


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un DS arriva di sicuro. Vedremo chi.
> 
> E coi cinesi può partire pure il countdown al ritorno di Maldini.



MAGARI.
Anche se Paolo lo vedrei bene in un altro ruolo, sempre all'interno della società.
Il sogno erotico per eccellenza è Maldini e Pradè dentro e Galliani fuori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*



Madò


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*ee


Persone molto gentili  



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky (Di Marzio): si avvicina sempre di più la cessione del Milan. Il closing è previsto per il 30 settembre. Dopo 30 anni, per la prima volta, Berlusconi non ha scelto il nuovo allenatore (Montella). Dal preliminare al closing Gancikoff affiancherà Galliani.*


Nutro la profonda speranza di un'importante rivoluzione della rosa da un punto di vista tecnico, perché la campagna acquisti non starà soltanto nelle mani del condor. Abbiamo preso Montella, vogliamo fare _bel giuoco_, quindi non esiste lasciare il centrocampo Kucka-Montolivo-Bertolacci. Intanto, incrocio l'incrociabile, perché se si lavorerà bene da un punto di vista sportivo, potremo toglierci belle soddisfazioni già nella prossima stagione. Ho troppo bisogno di tifare, non ce la faccio più.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Giugno 2016)

Tra l'altro Pradè e Montella hanno già lavorato insieme..


----------



## ScArsenal83 (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi dubita di Gancikoff: io immagino che in questi mesi si sia un minimo informato, abbia fatto ricerche, si sia fatto consigliare...insomma si sarà fatto un'idea di giovani forti o giocatori anche più maturi utili alla causa...detto questo una cosa mi sembra strana: lui ricoprirà il ruolo di AD...quindi non dovrebbe c'entrare col mercato...magari quest'anno si lancerà nella mischia per i tempi stretti, ma in seguito dovrà prendere un DS vero, dai....voi come la vedete??



Oh ma parlate tutti di Gancikoff come se venisse dal Burundi e come se foste certi della sua "ignoranza" calcistica ...ma che ne sapete ...secondo voi metevano li un incompetente??sicuramente,anzi mi coreggo, probabilmente non avrà gli agganci ma dire che non sa nulla di calcio mi sembra eccessivo....vive in Italia dove lo sport principale è il calcio se l'hanno messo lì è perché di calcio ne capisce...non credo che mettessero li il primo di passaggio...mi sembrate tante checche isteriche...datevi una calmata. .così come su Twitter a quel poveraccio di Campopiano gli fanno ogni 30 secondi le stesse solite domande...ma io mi chiedo...ma il livello medio del tifoso milanista è questo?forse si merita ancora Berlusconi e Brocchi se è cosi


----------



## Luca_Taz (29 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> e se tornasse Braida a fare il DS?



dubito,ha rinnovato col barca fino al 2020 credo...o cmq ha rinnovato da pochi giorni


----------



## pazzomania (29 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Oh ma parlate tutti di Gancikoff come se venisse dal Burundi e come se foste certi della sua "ignoranza" calcistica ...ma che ne sapete ...secondo voi metevano li un incompetente??sicuramente,anzi mi coreggo, probabilmente non avrà gli agganci ma dire che non sa nulla di calcio mi sembra eccessivo....vive in Italia dove lo sport principale è il calcio se l'hanno messo lì è perché di calcio ne capisce...non credo che mettessero li il primo di passaggio...mi sembrate tante checche isteriche...datevi una calmata. .così come su Twitter a quel poveraccio di Campopiano gli fanno ogni 30 secondi le stesse solite domande...ma io mi chiedo...ma il livello medio del tifoso milanista è questo?forse si merita ancora Berlusconi e Brocchi se è cosi



L' hai messa piano 

Severo ma giusto, si leggono cose aberranti a volte.

Ma ci vuole comunque rispetto per le opinioni altrui.


----------



## TheZio (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici"*ee



*Aggiungo anche che l'avvocato sembrava molto determinato sul fatto che queste (Montella e Lapadula) non sono operazioni condotte da Galliani. Ha sottolineato che il modus operandi non è lo stesso degli ultimi anni.
A precisa richiesta di Criscitello di fare i complimenti al condor, La Scala ha detto che "se queste vi sembrano operazioni di Galliani allora si, si possono fare i complimenti..."
Ma era molto ironico e gasato.*


----------



## ScArsenal83 (29 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' hai messa piano
> 
> Severo ma giusto, si leggono cose aberranti a volte.
> 
> Ma ci vuole comunque rispetto per le opinioni altrui.



Ma non era riferito a colui che ho quotato..l'ho preso solo come spunto...rispetto tutto e tutti..qualsiasi opinione...così spero come si rispettino le mie..Sono sempre pacato non offendo mai nessuno..però bisogna darsi una regolata...a meno che l'età media su questo forum sia di 13 anni età in cui bene o male i ragionamenti possono essere infimi è un altro discorso...ma dubito che sia così è perciò ritengo che delle persone adulte non possano dire e ridire sempre le stesse cose...Gancikoff non ne capisce.. boh..come se fosse il loro vicino di casa...e poi quell'altro poveraccio di Campopiano che educatamente risponde a tutti e leggo sempre...ma il 7 si firma?ma il 7 preliminare o closing ? ma il mercato ma Montella ma Berlusconi ma questo ma quello...sembra che nessuno sia in grado di fare un ragionamento. ..anche io mi sono stufato di Berlusconi e il cerchio magico...ma gli isterismi no.....le notizie sono queste 7 preliminare. ..closing a settembre...punto...se poi decidono di farlo uscire il 10 dall'ospedale colpa di Campopiano? "eh ma il 15 giugno..eh ma il 30..eh ma il 7..."...che stress !!!


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Oh ma parlate tutti di Gancikoff come se venisse dal Burundi e come se foste certi della sua "ignoranza" calcistica ...ma che ne sapete ...secondo voi metevano li un incompetente??sicuramente,anzi mi coreggo, probabilmente non avrà gli agganci ma dire che non sa nulla di calcio mi sembra eccessivo....vive in Italia dove lo sport principale è il calcio se l'hanno messo lì è perché di calcio ne capisce...non credo che mettessero li il primo di passaggio...mi sembrate tante checche isteriche...datevi una calmata. .così come su Twitter a quel poveraccio di Campopiano gli fanno ogni 30 secondi le stesse solite domande...ma io mi chiedo...ma il livello medio del tifoso milanista è questo?forse si merita ancora Berlusconi e Brocchi se è cosi



Amen! 

L'unica cosa su cui appoggio i dubbi di molti é che di Gancikoff fino ad ora non si é mai sentito parlare in ambiente calcistico, ergo i dubbi sono legittimi, ma concordo assolutamente con te che se non fosse preparato non sarebbe stato messo lì... non da chi sta x sborsare 700-800 mln x comprare una societá


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Ma non era riferito a colui che ho quotato..l'ho preso solo come spunto...rispetto tutto e tutti..qualsiasi opinione...così spero come si rispettino le mie..Sono sempre pacato non offendo mai nessuno..però bisogna darsi una regolata...a meno che l'età media su questo forum sia di 13 anni età in cui bene o male i ragionamenti possono essere infimi è un altro discorso...ma dubito che sia così è perciò ritengo che delle persone adulte non possano dire e ridire sempre le stesse cose...Gancikoff non ne capisce.. boh..come se fosse il loro vicino di casa...e poi quell'altro poveraccio di Campopiano che educatamente risponde a tutti e leggo sempre...ma il 7 si firma?ma il 7 preliminare o closing ? ma il mercato ma Montella ma Berlusconi ma questo ma quello...sembra che nessuno sia in grado di fare un ragionamento. ..anche io mi sono stufato di Berlusconi e il cerchio magico...ma gli isterismi no.....le notizie sono queste 7 preliminare. ..closing a settembre...punto...se poi decidono di farlo uscire il 10 dall'ospedale colpa di Campopiano? "eh ma il 15 giugno..eh ma il 30..eh ma il 7..."...che stress !!!



Ri-Amen!!!


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

Giusto per riportare un po' di raziocinio su queste pagine:

1) il mercato non lo fa L'AD, il mercato nelle squadre di calcio lo fa il DS, L'AD mette semplicemente la firma. Il Milan è un caso atipico. In poche parole Gancikoff di calcio non deve sapere nulla, fino alla firma della cessione (a settembre) probabilmente Gancikoff si affiderà alla consulenza di un DS pagato da lui e non dal Milan e qui c'è il punto 2

2) fino al closing scordatevi un DS, fino a quella data il Milan sarà di Berlusconi e fino a quella data Galliani sarà AD...L'unica cosa che cambierà rispetto al passato è che le decisioni verranno concordate ma i soldi sono di Fininvest (al massimo i cinesi possono anticipare qualcosa che naturalmente poi non sarà speso a gennaio) e Fininvest non rinuncerà mai a Galliani e Galliani non accetterà mai un DS. Quindi da domani non iniziate a scrivere "eh ma se non nominano un DS allora vuol dire che non vende". I cambi in società ci saranno solo DOPO IL CLOSING


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Oh ma parlate tutti di Gancikoff come se venisse dal Burundi e come se foste certi della sua "ignoranza" calcistica ...ma che ne sapete ...secondo voi metevano li un incompetente??sicuramente,anzi mi coreggo, probabilmente non avrà gli agganci ma dire che non sa nulla di calcio mi sembra eccessivo....vive in Italia dove lo sport principale è il calcio se l'hanno messo lì è perché di calcio ne capisce...non credo che mettessero li il primo di passaggio...mi sembrate tante checche isteriche...datevi una calmata. .così come su Twitter a quel poveraccio di Campopiano gli fanno ogni 30 secondi le stesse solite domande...ma io mi chiedo...ma il livello medio del tifoso milanista è questo?forse si merita ancora Berlusconi e Brocchi se è cosi



Forse non hai capito....io so per certo che è una persona brillante (è stato detto) e ho fiducia nelle sue capacita...ma NON È UN DS....e questo messaggio era PER CHI DUBITA...leggere prima di commentare...io sulla cessione son sempre stato tranquillo e pure sull asset societario.
ps:ho letto pra che hai detto che non era riferito a me...bon


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo anche che l'avvocato sembrava molto determinato sul fatto che queste (Montella e Lapadula) non sono operazioni condotte da Galliani. Ha sottolineato che il modus operandi non è lo stesso degli ultimi anni.
> A precisa richiesta di Criscitello di fare i complimenti al condor, La Scala ha detto che "se queste vi sembrano operazioni di Galliani allora si, si possono fare i complimenti..."
> Ma era molto ironico e gasato.*


La Scala una settimana fa disse che i Cinesi sanno perfettamente l'umore dei tifosi e che chiedono a gran voce più di tutto un cambio del management...è convintissimo quando lo dice e secondo me qualche aggancio lo ha.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma di Montanari(del quale non mi fido ma è comunque esperto di finanza) che dice che il il preliminare può essere anche saltato e può avvenire subito il closing cosa mi dite?


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito....io so per certo che è una persona brillante (è stato detto) e ho fiducia nelle sue capacita...ma NON È UN DS....e questo messaggio era PER CHI DUBITA...leggere prima di commentare...io sulla cessione son sempre stato tranquillo e pure sull asset societario.
> ps:ho letto pra che hai detto che non era riferito a me...bon



Infatti Gancikoff non farà il DS ma farà L'AD


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Infatti Gancikoff non farà il DS ma farà L'AD



ma devi leggere il mio commento....ho detto PER CHI DUBITA: probabilmente si batterà nella mischia quest anno perché i tempi sono stretti,ma si sarà sicuramente informato...dai prossimi anni avranno sicuramente un DS vero...non vedo cosa ci sia di difficile cavolo....l avevo scritto perché mi ero rotto di sentir dar a Gancikoff del pupazzo da tutti...non è l ultimo dei pirla...perciò era un mess PER CHI DUBITA....PER FAR RAGIONARE


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Gancikoff si avvarrà sicuramente di una consulenza esterna e non escludo nemmeno che un DS non possa essere nominato da subito. Ripeto,per me Pradè senza squadra e che evita interviste da 1 mese e emzzo mi puzza parecchio...e Pradè è il primo pupillo di Barbara,l'antiGalliani per eccellenza.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Robin Li comunque ragazzi non sapete quanto mi gasi...se davvero c è lui sotto siamo in mano ad un genio miliardario dell'informatica non venditori di aspirapolveri(senza offesa ma solo una constatazione)

Gente di quel calibro è più facile che si circondi di persone molto intelligenti che di galoppini del malaffare senza conoscenza...

Siamo alle porte di una rispolverata societaria storica...
Non sentiremo più la puzza!! lo capite??
NON SENTIREMO PIU' LA PUZZA!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Robin Li comunque ragazzi non sapete quanto mi gasi...se davvero c è lui sotto siamo in mano ad un genio miliardario dell'informatica non venditori di aspirapolveri(senza offesa ma solo una constatazione)
> 
> Gente di quel calibro è più facile che si circondi di persone molto intelligenti che di galoppini del malaffare senza conoscenza...
> 
> ...



Ma ti sbagli...non è quel Robin Li...quello che ci compra è europeo semicit. Fu tuttologo


----------



## Coripra (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Gancikoff si avvarrà sicuramente di una consulenza esterna e non escludo nemmeno che un DS non possa essere nominato da subito. Ripeto,per me Pradè senza squadra e che evita interviste da 1 mese e emzzo mi puzza parecchio...e Pradè è il primo pupillo di Barbara,l'antiGalliani per eccellenza.





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Robin Li comunque ragazzi non sapete quanto mi gasi...se davvero c è lui sotto siamo in mano ad un genio miliardario dell'informatica non venditori di aspirapolveri(senza offesa ma solo una constatazione)
> 
> Gente di quel calibro è più facile che si circondi di persone molto intelligenti che di galoppini del malaffare senza conoscenza...
> 
> ...


Due post a fila che non posso che condividere e sottolineare: di Robin Li sappiamo e se veramente ci fosse lui... 
e Pradè... quasi mi vengono i lacrimoni agli occhi... un vero DS... mi sa che fra poco mi sveglio...


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Gancikoff si avvarrà sicuramente di una consulenza esterna e non escludo nemmeno che un DS non possa essere nominato da subito. Ripeto,per me Pradè senza squadra e che evita interviste da 1 mese e emzzo mi puzza parecchio...e Pradè è il primo pupillo di Barbara,l'antiGalliani per eccellenza.



Scordati il DS subito. Fino alla firma del closing, il Milan sarà di Fininvest e L'AD che dovrebbe nominarlo sarà Galliani. 

Il DS arriverà dopo il closing...a meno di uragani in società.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Due post a fila che non posso che condividere e sottolineare: di Robin Li sappiamo e se veramente ci fosse lui...
> e Pradè... quasi mi vengono i lacrimoni agli occhi... un vero DS... mi sa che fra poco mi sveglio...



Ahahaha mamma mia pensa come ci han ridotti quei due!! Piangere per un DS vero, dove ogni squadra del globo apparte noi ce l'ha. Ma sta per finire tutto, sarà bellissimo...penso sia il giusto premio dopo quanto mandato giù per molti, troppi, anni


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma ti sbagli...non è quel Robin Li...quello che ci compra è europeo semicit. Fu tuttologo



Si l'ho sentito in diretta...io sono ancora un pò pessimista sui nomi( anche se ormai sembra che stiano venendo fuori prepotentemente)ma FU Xijiang mi sembra che stia rosicando parecchio perchè anche se è rappresentante della camera commercio Asia Cina non sa assolutamente nulla...tutto merito di Galatioto e il suo team che sono impeccabili e non hanno fatto filtrare nulla di certo nonostante i colossi di mezzo.Un Genio.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Scordati il DS subito. Fino alla firma del closing, il Milan sarà di Fininvest e L'AD che dovrebbe nominarlo sarà Galliani.
> 
> Il DS arriverà dopo il closing...a meno di uragani in società.


So che lo dici perchè hai paura che ci rimanga male e poi sbrocchi sul forumma non preoccuparti..anche se non arriva subito sono già strasicuro che Galliani firmerà solo i contratti di chi gli dicono.. Ma un Ds subito io non lo escludo...


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Manca solo una settimana

Voglio una penale sul contratto che solo a leggerla viene voglia di suicidarsi..


----------



## mabadi (29 Giugno 2016)

oggi leggevo che secondo Montanari di Milanofinanza potrebbero saltare il preliminare e sottoscrivere direttamente il definitivo.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> oggi leggevo che secondo Montanari di Milanofinanza potrebbero saltare il preliminare e sottoscrivere direttamente il definitivo.



L'ho letto anche io...mi aspetto di tutto..


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> So che lo dici perchè hai paura che ci rimanga male e poi sbrocchi sul forumma non preoccuparti..anche se non arriva subito sono già strasicuro che Galliani firmerà solo i contratti di chi gli dicono.. Ma un Ds subito io non lo escludo...



Appunto, lo ribadisco per quelli che come te, inizieranno a dare di matto quando il giorno dopo il Preliminare non sarà nominato il DS...

Ricomincerete con la solita storia "eh ma se non c'è il DS allora vuol dire che non vende" "Le hai lette le penali sul contratto?TuttoSport dice che non ci sono quindi non ci sono ed è tutto un teatrino" e così via...

I cinesi potranno operare solo quando saranno i proprietari, non prima, il preliminare non è una vendita, è la promessa di vendita/acquisto e niente più e le promesse possono anche essere non mantenute...


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Appunto, *lo ribadisco per quelli che come te*, inizieranno a dare di matto quando il giorno dopo il Preliminare non sarà nominato il DS...
> 
> Ricomincerete con la solita storia "eh ma se non c'è il DS allora vuol dire che non vende" "Le hai lette le penali sul contratto?TuttoSport dice che non ci sono quindi non ci sono ed è tutto un teatrino" e così via...
> 
> I cinesi potranno operare solo quando saranno i proprietari, non prima, il preliminare non è una vendita, è la promessa di vendita/acquisto e niente più e le promesse possono anche essere non mantenute...



dall'alto del tuo piedistallo....


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> oggi leggevo che secondo Montanari di Milanofinanza potrebbero saltare il preliminare e sottoscrivere direttamente il definitivo.



In teoria, ribadisco IN TEORIA, se hanno già tutto pronto, documenti, società, fondo, pool di investitori, organigramma societario, garanzie bancarie e quant'altro, sarebbe "assurdo" aspettare altri 60 giorni...

Si può tranquillamente iniziare con le procedure direte di cessione e firmare le carte...ma dubito che sia così.


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> dall'alto del tuo piedistallo....



Non sono dall'alto del mio piedistallo...semplicemente temo che vi facciate prendere dalla frenesia, di nuovo, non appena il BeppeDiStefano di turno ricomincerà a menarla con il "filtra pessimismo"...

Perchè nella testa del tifoso, il passaggio dal "spero che arrivi un DS subito" al "Avevano promesso subito un DS" è molto breve eh...


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non sono dall'alto del mio piedistallo...semplicemente temo che vi facciate prendere dalla frenesia, di nuovo, non appena il BeppeDiStefano di turno ricomincerà a menarla con il "filtra pessimismo"...
> 
> Perchè nella testa del tifoso, il passaggio dal "spero che arrivi un DS subito" al "Avevano promesso subito un DS" è molto breve eh...


Ti ho appena detto che per me Galliani anche senza DS non conterà nulla...
''quelli come te'' risparmiatelo...sei un pò troppo saccentello per miei gusti non ho piacere a scrivere con te.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> In teoria, ribadisco IN TEORIA, se hanno già tutto pronto, documenti, società, fondo, pool di investitori, organigramma societario, garanzie bancarie e quant'altro, sarebbe "assurdo" aspettare altri 60 giorni...
> 
> Si può tranquillamente iniziare con le procedure direte di cessione e firmare le carte...ma dubito che sia così.



allora deciditi...se uno dice che arriva Pradè perchè può esserci già il closing gli dai del potenziale matto poi però non escludi che i cinesi possano chiudere...


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma senza un DS come fa Gancikoff a non restare intrappolato negli intrallazzi del cravattato?
Come fa a distinguere un Pjaca da un Ljaicic? Come fa a capire che un Pavoletti è un mediocre quando Galliani gli farà vedere i suoi numeri (14 goal su 25 partite)?
Spero davvero che il nuovo DS sia pagato come libero professionista dai cinesi in modo che possa dare due dritte..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma senza un DS come fa Gancikoff a non restare intrappolato negli intrallazzi del cravattato?
> Come fa a distinguere un Pjaca da un Ljaicic? Come fa a capire che un Pavoletti è un mediocre quando Galliani gli farà vedere i suoi numeri (14 goal su 25 partite)?
> Spero davvero che il nuovo DS sia pagato come libero professionista dai cinesi in modo che possa dare due dritte..



Ripeto il mio pensiero...non penso che questo povero cristo sia un ebete totale...si sarà informato fino alla nausea e analizzando i conti spaventosamente in rosso del milan sa benissimo che Galliani è un incapace mafioso


----------



## The P (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ripeto il mio pensiero...non penso che questo povero cristo sia un ebete totale...si sarà informato fino alla nausea e analizzando i conti spaventosamente in rosso del milan sa benissimo che Galliani è un incapace mafioso



Gancikoff sa benissimo della scellerata gestione Gallianesca degli ultimi anni. Loro hanno letto i conti e la conoscono meglio di noi.

Riguardo alla scelta di Montella o alla collaborazione nella campagna acquisti, Gancikoff ha sicuramente un consulente. Uno che terminerà il suo rapporto a fine closing o che sarà il nostro prossimo DS.

Io ero convinto fosse un profilo straniero, ma dopo aver concordato Montella e Lapadula direi che si tratta di un italiano


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> allora deciditi...se uno dice che arriva Pradè perchè può esserci già il closing gli dai del potenziale matto poi però non escludi che i cinesi possano chiudere...



Una cosa non esclude l'altra non capisco su cosa dovrei decidermi. Il DS arriverà dopo il closing, mai prima a meno di uragani in società. Semplicemente sottolineavo questa cosa. E poi, il "dare di matto" è un intercalare delle mie parti e significa "farsi prendere da isterismi", non stavo dando del matto a nessuno...

Se poi il 7 si procederà direttamente alle firme sul conratto di cessione (cosa che ritengo improbabile) allora sarà probabile che insieme alle firme arrivi il nuovo staff societario (DS compreso)...ma questa la reputo una cosa molto difficile. In pratica non mi faccio nessuna aspettativa al riguardo. 
Non vorrei però che questa ipotesi di Montanari diventi il nuovo "Vangelo" dei diffidenti sulla trattativa ed essere usata come prova per la propria trattativa dicendo "Avevano detto che avrebbero firmato direttamente il closing, mentre invece non l'hanno fatto...è una farsaaaa"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Gancikoff sa benissimo della scellerata gestione Gallianesca degli ultimi anni. Loro hanno letto i conti e la conoscono meglio di noi.
> 
> Riguardo alla scelta di Montella o alla collaborazione nella campagna acquisti, Gancikoff ha sicuramente un consulente. Uno che terminerà il suo rapporto a fine closing o che sarà il nostro prossimo DS.
> 
> Io ero convinto fosse un profilo straniero, ma dopo aver concordato Montella e Lapadula direi che si tratta di un italiano



Poi voglio dire...si starà vedendo gli europei....avrà visto che Pjaca è un drago


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra non capisco su cosa dovrei decidermi. Il DS arriverà dopo il closing, mai prima a meno di uragani in società. Semplicemente sottolineavo questa cosa. E poi, il "dare di matto" è un intercalare delle mie parti e significa "farsi prendere da isterismi", non stavo dando del matto a nessuno...
> 
> Se poi il 7 si procederà direttamente alle firme sul conratto di cessione (cosa che ritengo improbabile) allora sarà probabile che insieme alle firme arrivi il nuovo staff societario (DS compreso)...ma questa la reputo una cosa molto difficile. In pratica non mi faccio nessuna aspettativa al riguardo.
> Non vorrei però che questa ipotesi di Montanari diventi il nuovo "Vangelo" dei diffidenti sulla trattativa ed essere usata come prova per la propria trattativa dicendo "Avevano detto che avrebbero firmato direttamente il closing, mentre invece non l'hanno fatto...è una farsaaaa"


Tu hai sempre la verità in pugno!!!


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma senza un DS come fa Gancikoff a non restare intrappolato negli intrallazzi del cravattato?
> Come fa a distinguere un Pjaca da un Ljaicic? Come fa a capire che un Pavoletti è un mediocre quando Galliani gli farà vedere i suoi numeri (14 goal su 25 partite)?
> Spero davvero che il nuovo DS sia pagato come libero professionista dai cinesi in modo che possa dare due dritte..



Magari, dico magari, Gancikoff ha contattato un DS libero sul mercato e gli ha chiesto una consulenza per 3 mesi, consulenza retribuita, che potrebbe trasformarsi in un contratto biennale con la società Milan in caso di chiusura positiva dell'affare.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Gancikoff sa benissimo della scellerata gestione Gallianesca degli ultimi anni. Loro hanno letto i conti e la conoscono meglio di noi.
> 
> Riguardo alla scelta di Montella o alla collaborazione nella campagna acquisti, Gancikoff ha sicuramente un consulente. Uno che terminerà il suo rapporto a fine closing o che sarà il nostro prossimo DS.
> 
> Io ero convinto fosse un profilo straniero, ma dopo aver concordato Montella e Lapadula direi che si tratta di un italiano



Ma Gancikoff secondo me è solo un AD temporaneo per favorire il passaggio dei cinesi...infatti non si sclude che anche galatioto sarà nel CdA inizialmente.Forse è il loro modo di lavorare,si preoccupano che la nuova società inizi bene il suo cammino e la lasciano solo quando vedono che tutto procede bene.Forse è per questo che sono il TOP nel settore.


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Tu hai sempre la verità in pugno!!!



Rispondo adesso e chiudo con te...

Non ho affatto la verità in pugno, ma scommetto una birra, che dopo la firma del preliminare ci sarà qualcuno che già una settimana dopo scriverà "Eh ma il DS???? Comanda ancora Galliani"...basti pensare che riguardo al mercato gestito da Galliani era la prima cosa uscita sui giornali, insieme all'esclusiva firmata, era che il mercato sarebbe stato cogestito ma comunque in mano sempre a Galliani.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Rispondo adesso e chiudo con te...
> 
> Non ho affatto la verità in pugno, ma scommetto una birra, che dopo la firma del preliminare ci sarà qualcuno che già una settimana dopo scriverà "Eh ma il DS???? Comanda ancora Galliani"...basti pensare che riguardo al mercato gestito da Galliani era la prima cosa uscita sui giornali, insieme all'esclusiva firmata, era che il mercato sarebbe stato cogestito ma comunque in mano sempre a Galliani.


e allora??? fattene una ragione il prima possibile...Galliani è il cancro del Milan e la gente finchè lo vedrà operativo avrà sempre timori e dubbi...puoi scrivere quanto vuoi ma finchè il suo faccione giallo è lì saranno solo parole sprecato,inutile cercare di convincerci..le nostre paure sono più che legittime.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2593]martinmilan[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2707]naliM77[/MENTION] Ora basta. Il topic non è una vostra chat personale. Continuate tramite mp altrimenti prenderemo provvediamenti!


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Una cosa non esclude l'altra non capisco su cosa dovrei decidermi. Il DS arriverà dopo il closing, mai prima a meno di uragani in società. Semplicemente sottolineavo questa cosa. E poi, il "dare di matto" è un intercalare delle mie parti e significa "farsi prendere da isterismi", non stavo dando del matto a nessuno...
> 
> Se poi il 7 si procederà direttamente alle firme sul conratto di cessione (cosa che ritengo improbabile) allora sarà probabile che insieme alle firme arrivi il nuovo staff societario (DS compreso)...ma questa la reputo una cosa molto difficile. In pratica non mi faccio nessuna aspettativa al riguardo.
> Non vorrei però che questa ipotesi di Montanari diventi il nuovo "Vangelo" dei diffidenti sulla trattativa ed essere usata come prova per la propria trattativa dicendo "Avevano detto che avrebbero firmato direttamente il closing, mentre invece non l'hanno fatto...è una farsaaaa"



Anche perché se si saltasse il preliminare credo che avremmo preso Pellegrini come allenatore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> I cinesi potranno operare solo quando saranno i proprietari, non prima, il preliminare non è una vendita, è la promessa di vendita/acquisto e niente più e l*e promesse possono anche essere non mantenute*...



Se vogliamo star qui a parlare del nulla facciamolo , ma se vogliamo fare i seri e parlare di cose che si conoscono è un altra cosa . 

Sai cosa sono i contratti preliminari di vendita ? sai a cosa sono accompagnati ? sai come si struttura una trattativa del genere ? sei a conoscenza di queste risposte ? se la risposta è NO , la tua affermazione va semplicemente archiviata come " opinione personale senza nessun fondamento reale " . 

saluti


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo anche che l'avvocato sembrava molto determinato sul fatto che queste (Montella e Lapadula) non sono operazioni condotte da Galliani. Ha sottolineato che il modus operandi non è lo stesso degli ultimi anni.
> A precisa richiesta di Criscitello di fare i complimenti al condor, La Scala ha detto che "se queste vi sembrano operazioni di Galliani allora si, si possono fare i complimenti..."
> Ma era molto ironico e gasato.*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo star qui a parlare del nulla facciamolo , ma se vogliamo fare i seri e parlare di cose che si conoscono è un altra cosa .
> 
> Sai cosa sono i contratti preliminari di vendita ? sai a cosa sono accompagnati ? sai come si struttura una trattativa del genere ? sei a conoscenza di queste risposte ? se la risposta è NO , la tua affermazione va semplicemente archiviata come " opinione personale senza nessun fondamento reale " .
> 
> saluti



Se ci sono Penali importanti non dico che la trattativa si concluda al 100% ma al 90% credo di sì (voi c'e lo vedete Berlusconi e Fininvest a pagare milioni di penale?).


----------



## The P (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma Gancikoff secondo me è solo un AD temporaneo per favorire il passaggio dei cinesi...infatti non si sclude che anche galatioto sarà nel CdA inizialmente.Forse è il loro modo di lavorare,si preoccupano che la nuova società inizi bene il suo cammino e la lasciano solo quando vedono che tutto procede bene.Forse è per questo che sono il TOP nel settore.



Questo assolutamente, ma appunto per questo avranno un consulente. Ma figuratevi se Gancikoff si mette a discutere su Lapadula e Montella. Ma che ne sa? E' come se io, esperto in management, vengo chiamato da Eni per un riassetto societario e vado a spiegagli come estrapolare il petrolio.


----------



## naliM77 (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo star qui a parlare del nulla facciamolo , ma se vogliamo fare i seri e parlare di cose che si conoscono è un altra cosa .
> 
> Sai cosa sono i contratti preliminari di vendita ? sai a cosa sono accompagnati ? sai come si struttura una trattativa del genere ? sei a conoscenza di queste risposte ? se la risposta è NO , la tua affermazione va semplicemente archiviata come " opinione personale senza nessun fondamento reale " .
> 
> saluti



Certo che lo so  la mia era una ipotesi improbabile ma comunque possibile(0.000001% di probabilità che accada). Berlusconi può sempre dare di matto e dire "non vendo e pago la penale" o i cinesi scappare con il malloppo eheheheh non volevo assolutamente dire che il Preliminare non vale nulla, ma solo che "Preliminare=/= vendita" quindi fino all'atto definitivo le cose resteranno così come sono, purtroppo, a meno di "uragani" 

(Alle volte penso di non scrivere in italiano)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo anche che l'avvocato sembrava molto determinato sul fatto che queste (Montella e Lapadula) non sono operazioni condotte da Galliani. Ha sottolineato che il modus operandi non è lo stesso degli ultimi anni.
> A precisa richiesta di Criscitello di fare i complimenti al condor, La Scala ha detto che "se queste vi sembrano operazioni di Galliani allora si, si possono fare i complimenti..."
> Ma era molto ironico e gasato.*



Beh se Lapadula è frutto del nuovo asset societario è tutto molto incoraggiante, può voler dire 2 cose (entrambe bellissime):
-Seguono il calcio e sono moooolto informati
-Fanno affidamento su un DS esterno
Ad avvalorare queste ipotesi è il fatto che "Galliani" ha fatto uno sgarbo bello pesante al suo compagno di merende, cosa che di sua spontanea volontà non avrebbe mai fatto, anzi!! Gli avrebbe fatto prendere Lapadula per poi liberare Pavoletti...mica stupido il Gallo...
Qui qualcosa sta cambiando...e mi pare palese


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se ci sono Penali importanti non dico che la trattativa si concluda al 100% ma al 90% credo di sì (voi c'e lo vedete Berlusconi e Fininvest a pagare milioni di penale?).



ma infatti una volta firmato il preliminare è sicuro al 99,99% cit Gallianesca la chiusura .. poi oh nella vita di sicuro al 100% c'è solo la morte .


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo anche che l'avvocato sembrava molto determinato sul fatto che queste (Montella e Lapadula) non sono operazioni condotte da Galliani. Ha sottolineato che il modus operandi non è lo stesso degli ultimi anni.
> A precisa richiesta di Criscitello di fare i complimenti al condor, La Scala ha detto che "se queste vi sembrano operazioni di Galliani allora si, si possono fare i complimenti..."
> Ma era molto ironico e gasato.*



Ben fatto, sbugiarda quel criminale incravattato... é finita la pacchia x fester , o almeno lo spero


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh se Lapadula è frutto del nuovo asset societario è tutto molto incoraggiante, può voler dire 2 cose (entrambe bellissime):
> -Seguono il calcio e sono moooolto informati
> -Fanno affidamento su un DS esterno
> Ad avvalorare queste ipotesi è il fatto che "Galliani" ha fatto uno sgarbo bello pesante al suo compagno di merende, cosa che di sua spontanea volontà non avrebbe mai fatto, anzi!! Gli avrebbe fatto prendere Lapadula per poi liberare Pavoletti...mica stupido il Gallo...
> Qui qualcosa sta cambiando...e mi pare palese



-Montella e Galliani non si possono vedere ragazzi!!
-Galliani ha fregato Lapadula al suo amico Preziosi...non l'avrebbe mai fatto se non ci fosse un ''terzo incomodo.''
Questi sono indizi lapalissiani che Galliani non conta più nulla.

Mia opinione? Montella= Pradè.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Giugno 2016)

E' ovvio che qualcosa sia cambiato, come hanno detto alcuni Galliani non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto uno sgarbo all'amico Preziosi. Solo questo è un grandissimo indizio.



TheZio ha scritto:


> *Aggiungo anche che l'avvocato sembrava molto determinato sul fatto che queste (Montella e Lapadula) non sono operazioni condotte da Galliani. Ha sottolineato che il modus operandi non è lo stesso degli ultimi anni.
> A precisa richiesta di Criscitello di fare i complimenti al condor, La Scala ha detto che "se queste vi sembrano operazioni di Galliani allora si, si possono fare i complimenti..."
> Ma era molto ironico e gasato.*


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh se Lapadula è frutto del nuovo asset societario è tutto molto incoraggiante, può voler dire 2 cose (entrambe bellissime):
> -Seguono il calcio e sono moooolto informati
> -Fanno affidamento su un DS esterno
> Ad avvalorare queste ipotesi è il fatto che "Galliani" ha fatto uno sgarbo bello pesante al suo compagno di merende, cosa che di sua spontanea volontà non avrebbe mai fatto, anzi!! Gli avrebbe fatto prendere Lapadula per poi liberare Pavoletti...mica stupido il Gallo...
> Qui qualcosa sta cambiando...e mi pare palese



"Fanno affidamento su un DS esterno"... a questo non ci avevo mai pensato, può essere abbastanza veritiera come ipotesi, non la si deve escludere


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che qualcosa sia cambiato, come hanno detto alcuni Galliani non avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto uno sgarbo all'amico Preziosi. Solo questo è un grandissimo indizio.




chissà perchè galliani non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni su lapadula...chissà???


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "Fanno affidamento su un DS esterno"... a questo non ci avevo mai pensato, può essere abbastanza veritiera come ipotesi, non la si deve escludere



Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che è così..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> -Montella e Galliani non si possono vedere ragazzi!!
> -Galliani ha fregato Lapadula al suo amico Preziosi...non l'avrebbe mai fatto se non ci fosse un ''terzo incomodo.''
> Questi sono indizi lapalissiani che Galliani non conta più nulla.
> 
> Mia opinione? Montella= Pradè.



Ma no dai come mai non si possono vedere? Montella a me sembra un buon Mr. se gli si da la squadra giusta...poi diciamocelo: avrà il compito di farci ripartire, non farci vincere tutto...infatti non credo durerà più di 2 anni....Lapadula per me invece vale la scommessa fatta...un ragazzo con quella fame e voglia di sfondare merita una possibilità...io sono contento sia arrivato da noi e che non l'abbia preso il Napoli, la Juve o il Genoa...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> chissà perchè galliani non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni su lapadula...chissà???



Esatto!!! Altro bell'indizio...gli anni scorsi a quest'ora ci asfissiava con la sua odiosa parlantina e frasi fatte...ad oggi il silenzio totale...mi piace molto....ah altra cosa...anni fa dichiarò: Io starò al Milan finchè ci sarà Berlusconi al comando. Ebbene il comando di berlusconi dovrebbe finire in settembre...non mi sento di escludere totalmente che ci saranno delle "inaspettate" dimissioni a fine trattativa/fine stagione sportiva


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> chissà perchè galliani non ha rilasciato dichiarazioni su lapadula...chissà???





martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che è così..



La mano sul fuoco non ce la metto neanche se una cosa la faccio io  
Però o Gancikoff è davvero molto preparato, o come dite voi qualcuno all'esterno sta facendo il DS... Pradè sarebbe davvero un bel colpo... anche se nei miei sogni spero che un giorno possa essere Paratici


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> *Intanto atomica di LaScala a Sportitalia: "Noi piccoli azionisti siamo stati contattati da persone molto gentili per chiederci dei pareri, non economici ma tecnici*



Questa è la conferma più importante degli ultimi 10 anni e stava sparendo tra i commenti , consideriamo che LA SCALA non è un ballista e non dice le cose per pubblicità.. anzi . Questa è la conferma che GALLIANI e Berlusconi non decidono più una mazza !!! .


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma no dai come mai non si possono vedere? Montella a me sembra un buon Mr. se gli si da la squadra giusta...poi diciamocelo: avrà il compito di farci ripartire, non farci vincere tutto...infatti non credo durerà più di 2 anni....Lapadula per me invece vale la scommessa fatta...un ragazzo con quella fame e voglia di sfondare merita una possibilità...io sono contento sia arrivato da noi e che non l'abbia preso il Napoli, la Juve o il Genoa...



No..io adoro Montella...non si possono vedere nel senso che hanno bisticciato pesantemente 2 anni fa con brutti epiteti. Se fosse per Galliani non sarebbe mai arrivato.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la conferma più importante degli ultimi 10 anni e stava sparendo tra i commenti , consideriamo che LA SCALA non è un ballista e non dice le cose per pubblicità.. anzi . Questa è la conferma che GALLIANI e Berlusconi non decidono più una mazza !!! .



La Scala è sicurissimo...Sa qualcosa che noi non immaginiamo...Ha detto col sorriso compiaciuto che i cinesi sanno perfettamente l'umore della tifoseria nei confronti del management..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No..io adoro Montella...non si possono vedere nel senso che hanno bisticciato pesantemente 2 anni fa con brutti epiteti. Se fosse per Galliani non sarebbe mai arrivato.



Aaaahhh ok avevo frainteso, sorry


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La Scala è sicurissimo...Sa qualcosa che noi non immaginiamo...Ha detto col sorriso compiaciuto che i cinesi sanno perfettamente l'umore della tifoseria nei confronti del management..



Speriamo , i cinesi come vado ripetendo da mesi sono tutto fuorché dei fessi spendisoldi .. vedrete , come fanno in ogni azienda entreranno con le pantofole ma poi prenderanno il controllo saldo e chi sbaglierà verrà SILURATO . 

Loro sono dei gran lavoratori ma anche molto rigidi e che portano avanti le loro idee senza guardare in faccia a nessuno , ve ne accorgerete .. se decidono di affidare a Montella per esempio la panchina .. questi per 2 anni cascasse il mondo lo lasciano li perchè a lui è stato affidato questo lavoro e a lui va la responsabilità . 
Se poi a fine anno dimostrerà di non essere all altezza lo saluteranno tempo 0 .


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo , i cinesi come vado ripetendo da mesi sono tutto fuorché dei fessi spendisoldi .. vedrete , come fanno in ogni azienda entreranno con le pantofole ma poi prenderanno il controllo saldo e chi sbaglierà verrà SILURATO .
> 
> Loro sono dei gran lavoratori ma anche molto rigidi e che portano avanti le loro idee senza guardare in faccia a nessuno , ve ne accorgerete .. se decidono di affidare a Montella per esempio la panchina .. questi per 2 anni cascasse il mondo lo lasciano li perchè a lui è stato affidato questo lavoro e a lui va la responsabilità .
> Se poi a fine anno dimostrerà di non essere all altezza lo saluteranno tempo 0 .



Su questo non saprei...ci sono cinesi e cinesi..
Sentivo Maspero due giorni fa su Spotitalia e diceva che al Pavia lo hanno esonerato senza ragione ad una giornata dalla fine quando era terzo in classifica...cose strane nel calcio..credo che i cinesi siano molto rigidi su questo fatto.Hanno un altyra mentalità,se spendono tanto vogliono i risultati subito.Ma si alleggeriranno per forza di cose col tempo...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: Galatioto arriverà in Italia la prossima settimana per mettere a punto il preliminare che dovrebbe essere firmato entro il 7 luglio. Il Closing, invece, se tutto procederà per il meglio, a settembre. *


----------



## Coripra (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti una volta firmato il preliminare è sicuro al 99,99% cit Gallianesca la chiusura .. poi oh nella vita di sicuro al 100% c'è solo la morte .



Ti sbagli.

Firmato Highlander


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo , i cinesi come vado ripetendo da mesi sono tutto fuorché dei fessi spendisoldi .. vedrete , come fanno in ogni azienda entreranno con le pantofole ma poi prenderanno il controllo saldo e chi sbaglierà verrà SILURATO .
> 
> Loro sono dei gran lavoratori ma anche molto rigidi e che portano avanti le loro idee senza guardare in faccia a nessuno , ve ne accorgerete .. *se decidono di affidare a Montella per esempio la panchina .. questi per 2 anni cascasse il mondo lo lasciano li* perchè a lui è stato affidato questo lavoro e a lui va la responsabilità .
> *Se poi a fine anno dimostrerà di non essere all altezza lo saluteranno tempo 0 *.



Non ho capito, sti cinesi (nel caso faccia male) lo silurano o no a fine stagione?


----------



## martinmilan (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galatioto arriverà in Italia la prossima settimana per mettere a punto il preliminare che dovrebbe essere firmato entro il 7 luglio. Il Closing, invece, se tutto procederà per il meglio, a settembre. *



Yupppiiii!!!! Arriva lunedì e firma giovedi!!!!
Io però continuo a pensare che se si possa fare un giorno prima lo faranno...almeno al raduno ci saràtanta gente e curiosità...


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galatioto arriverà in Italia la prossima settimana per mettere a punto il preliminare che dovrebbe essere firmato entro il 7 luglio. Il Closing, invece, se tutto procederà per il meglio, a settembre. *


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galatioto arriverà in Italia la prossima settimana per mettere a punto il preliminare che dovrebbe essere firmato entro il 7 luglio. Il Closing, invece, se tutto procederà per il meglio, a settembre. *



Dai ragazzi ci siamo 
Il momento e' arrivato


----------



## Black (29 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> "Fanno affidamento su un DS esterno"... a questo non ci avevo mai pensato, può essere abbastanza veritiera come ipotesi, non la si deve escludere



tra l'altro in questi giorni abbiamo sempre parlato di AD e del potenziale ruolo di Galliani, ma non si è più detto nulla del DS. Dando per scontato che sia una figura che la nuova proprietà vorrà sicuramente inserire, sono molto curioso di sapere chi sarà.
Immagino che arriverà solo dopo il closing, sbaglio? anche se considerando che Gancikoff è in sella da subito, magari ci sarà anche un nuovo DS dopo il 7 Luglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galatioto arriverà in Italia la prossima settimana per mettere a punto il preliminare che dovrebbe essere firmato entro il 7 luglio. Il Closing, invece, se tutto procederà per il meglio, a settembre. *



Daje manca poco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Speriamo , i cinesi come vado ripetendo da mesi sono tutto fuorché dei fessi spendisoldi .. vedrete , come fanno in ogni azienda entreranno con le pantofole ma poi prenderanno il controllo saldo e chi sbaglierà verrà SILURATO .
> 
> Loro sono dei gran lavoratori ma anche molto rigidi e che portano avanti le loro idee senza guardare in faccia a nessuno , ve ne accorgerete .. se decidono di affidare a Montella per esempio la panchina .. questi per 2 anni cascasse il mondo lo lasciano li perchè a lui è stato affidato questo lavoro e a lui va la responsabilità .
> Se poi a fine anno dimostrerà di non essere all altezza lo saluteranno tempo 0 .


Ne sono convinto anche io. Tra l'altro, un biennale per Montella è il contratto perfetto, perché con un contratto di un solo anno non concedi fiducia al tecnico, ma oltre i due non era conveniente andare, perché l'aeroplanino resta sempre una scommessa. 
Io voglio credere che dietro l'ingaggio di Montella ci siano i cinesi, perché altrimenti, fosse stato per Berlusconi, oggi saremmo qui con Brocchi; viceversa, fosse stato per Galliani, saremmo qui con Giampaolo, magari con un quinquennale.


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> tra l'altro in questi giorni abbiamo sempre parlato di AD e del potenziale ruolo di Galliani, ma non si è più detto nulla del DS. Dando per scontato che sia una figura che la nuova proprietà vorrà sicuramente inserire, sono molto curioso di sapere chi sarà.
> Immagino che arriverà solo dopo il closing, sbaglio? anche se considerando che Gancikoff è in sella da subito, magari ci sarà anche un nuovo DS dopo il 7 Luglio.



Ufficialmente si, solo dopo il closing. In teoria, potrebbe però essere già operativo da ora, lavorando per Gancikoff.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma come...?

Dove sono i "teatrinoooohhhhh" e gli #eancheoggisifirmadomani ?

Comunque chissenefrega, l'importante è la cessione


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

Oggi passata liscia senza alcuna news scottante.. Dopo il climax di notizie di ieri oggi mi aspettavo qualche bomba (tipo Sal in partenza per Milano)...
Bruciato il,tasto refresh per nulla..


----------



## kollaps (29 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Oggi passata liscia senza alcuna news scottante.. Dopo il climax di notizie di ieri oggi mi aspettavo qualche bomba (*tipo Sal in partenza per Milano*)...
> Bruciato il,tasto refresh per nulla..



Mi sa che te la sei persa, visto che è in arrivo settimana prossima


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

No, intendevo già oggi in partenza..


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Giugno 2016)

la fine del tunnel si avvicina

#tuttoprocede

#nerosurosso

#secopechinoghecrede


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (30 Giugno 2016)

Mi chiedo se già alla firma del preliminare saranno resi noti i nomi
dei nuovi propietari o bisogna attendere il closing?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se già alla firma del preliminare saranno resi noti i nomi
> dei nuovi propietari o bisogna attendere il closing?



Temo il closing...o magari si esporrà solo uno in rappresentanza...chi lo sa


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Se ci sono Penali importanti non dico che la trattativa si concluda al 100% ma al 90% credo di sì (voi c'e lo vedete Berlusconi e Fininvest a pagare milioni di penale?).


Se questo contratto fosse assoggettato alla legge italiana, il preliminare sarebbe eseguibile coattivamente in forma specifica, ossia ciascuna parte potrebbe chiedere, ed ottenere, dal giudice civile una sentenza che produca gli effetti del contratto non concluso per inadempimento dell'altra. Non solo: in questi contratti le clausole penali, di importo non inferiore al 30-35 per cento del valore della prestazione inadempiuta sono immediatamente disponibili su conti correnti bancari accessibili all'avente diritto ovvero mediante il rilascio di garanzie a prima richiesta (c.d. performance bonds), emesse da una banca, in forza delle quali quest'ultima paga semplicemente l'importo all'avente diritto senza poter opporre eccezioni dal garantito o nonostante l'opposizione di quest'ultimo. Dopo il preliminare di compravendita, infine, la sorte del contratto è nelle mani di chi compra, non di chi vende, essendo al primo destinata la prestazione logicamente precedente, quella del pagamento del prezzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2016)

Spero al preliminare.

Ricordate che Bee dopo il preliminare non ha dato nessun nome...


----------



## robs91 (30 Giugno 2016)

*Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*



Bene, anzi... benissimo!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se questo contratto fosse assoggettato alla legge italiana, il preliminare sarebbe eseguibile coattivamente in forma specifica, ossia ciascuna parte potrebbe chiedere, ed ottenere, dal giudice civile una sentenza che produca gli effetti del contratto non concluso per inadempimento dell'altra. Non solo: in questi contratti le clausole penali, di importo non inferiore al 30-35 per cento del valore della prestazione inadempiuta sono immediatamente disponibili su conti correnti bancari accessibili all'avente diritto ovvero mediante il rilascio di garanzie a prima richiesta (c.d. performance bonds), emesse da una banca, in forza delle quali quest'ultima paga semplicemente l'importo all'avente diritto senza poter opporre eccezioni dal garantito o nonostante l'opposizione di quest'ultimo. Dopo il preliminare di compravendita, infine, la sorte del contratto è nelle mani di chi compra, non di chi vende, essendo al primo destinata la prestazione logicamente precedente, quella del pagamento del prezzo.



Se non erro, per la legge italiana, anche il postatore più competente del forum è tenuto a risarcire una discreta penale a tutti gli altri forumisti nel caso di mancata cessione


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*



Cioè ma di cosa stiamo parlando?farsa? Bee? Fu?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2016)

Io sono stato convinto al 90% fin dall'inizio....e ora 1000%....per scaramanzia incrocio ancora le dita ma direi che ci siamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Cioè ma di cosa stiamo parlando?farsa? Bee? Fu?



_Pronto Pechino? "Si, sono il sig. Pechino...dica" "Ma sta cordata esiste?" "Ma chi è lei? Cosa vuole?" "La cordata" "Quale cordata?!" "Grazie"_


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2016)

In ogni caso, alla fine di tutto, individui come Peppe Fetish e altri della stessa risma, che hanno solo dimostrato di inventare,inventare,inventare dovrebbero essere allontanati e mai più assunti da nessuna tv/giornale...esseri inutili....lo sanno tutti che il primo diktat per un giornalista è CONTROLLARE LE FONTI!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*



*Quotate*


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2016)

Mi spiace COntraddirvi, ma COnfalonieri sa poco e niente visto che l'anno scorso aveva detto che era vera pure la trattativa con Mr Bee. e ho le prove.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (30 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace COntraddirvi, ma COnfalonieri sa poco e niente visto che l'anno scorso aveva detto che era vera pure la trattativa con Mr Bee. e ho le prove.



Beh ha detto che non segue la trattativa..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace COntraddirvi, ma COnfalonieri sa poco e niente visto che l'anno scorso aveva detto che era vera pure la trattativa con Mr Bee. e ho le prove.



Infatti quella trattativa si è fatta sul serio, poi cosa ci fosse sotto è un altro discorso. Ma all'epoca il Confa disse subito che c'era da piangere, quindi facendo intendere la poca solidità dell'affare. Ed ebbe ragione. Oggi invece parla con tutt'altri toni di questi cinesi.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se non erro, per la legge italiana, anche il postatore più competente del forum è tenuto a risarcire una discreta penale a tutti gli altri forumisti nel caso di mancata cessione


 già prenotato per la convention un bel locale in riva al mare (dove vivo) con annessa sala convegni. Al titolare che già si leccava i baffi ho tuttavia rimarcato sommessamente che potrebbe non farsene nulla. Al che, il tizio ha già dato mandato ai suoi avvocati e a Peppe di Stefano di annunciare la presentazione di una offerta minoritaria per il 40 per cento del capitale del club al prezzo di una fornitura eterna di caffè negli uffici Fininvest di via Paleocapa e Mondadori di Segrate. Diciamo che dagli ambienti delle cucine #filtracautoottimismo sulla sua accettazione. Ahi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> già prenotato per la convention un bel locale in riva al mare (dove vivo) con annessa sala convegni. Al titolare che già si leccava i baffi ho tuttavia rimarcato sommessamente che potrebbe non farsene nulla. Al che, il tizio ha già dato mandato ai suoi avvocati e a Peppe di Stefano di annunciare la presentazione di una offerta minoritaria per il 40 per cento del capitale del club al prezzo di una fornitura eterna di caffè negli uffici Fininvest di via Paleocapa e Mondadori di Segrate. Diciamo che dagli ambienti della sala cucine #filtracautoottimismo sulla sua accettazione. Ahi.


----------



## naliM77 (30 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace COntraddirvi, ma COnfalonieri sa poco e niente visto che l'anno scorso aveva detto che era vera pure la trattativa con Mr Bee. e ho le prove.



La trattativa con Bee era vera, il tizio voleva veramente arricchirsi con il Milan. In pratica cercava soldi a prestito per acquistare il Milan, rivalutarlo e poi quotarlo in borsa nel tempo di tre anni e con il ricavato ripagare chi gli aveva imprestato i soldi. Bee non avrebbe scucito un soldo di tasca sua, sarebbero state le banche. Banche che si sono tirate indietro, vuoi perchè con il 48% delle quote, non era Bee a poter decidere se qutare o meno il Milan e sopratutto perchè il mercato asiatico era crollato non rendendo più interessante dal punto di vista finanziario quotare lì il Milan...aggiungi a questo che nel frattempo si aggiunse anche la cordata cinese che diversametne da Bee aveva capitali propri da investire (non da chiedere a prestito) ed ecco che la trattativa con il thailandese è andata scemando.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*



*Quotate*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _Pronto Pechino? "Si, sono il sig. Pechino...dica" "Ma sta cordata esiste?" "Ma chi è lei? Cosa vuole?" "La cordata" "Quale cordata?!" "Grazie"_



Guardi non abbiamo la fortuna di avere le Alpi come voialtri, per fare qualche cordata abbiamo dovuto invadere il Nepal


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace COntraddirvi, ma COnfalonieri sa poco e niente visto che l'anno scorso aveva detto che era vera pure la trattativa con Mr Bee. e ho le prove.



Veramente io ricordo un 'c'è da piangere' di Confalonieri come commento alla trattativa con Mr Bee (tra l'altro lo disse quando tutti erano al massimo dell'hype).


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*



[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]

doppia /tripla citazione ... " Pronto , c'è pechino ? " 

Hahahhahaha


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Veramente io ricordo un 'c'è da piangere' di Confalonieri come commento alla trattativa con Mr Bee (tra l'altro lo disse quando tutti erano al massimo dell'hype).



E' che non posso postare il link di 29.4.2015, sennò mi ri-bannano.
Aveva detto «Quest chi l’è vera» riferita all'offerta di bee.

Morale: Confa è rimasto escluso dalle vicende societarie.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Giugno 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> E' che non posso postare il link di 29.4.2015, sennò mi ri-bannano.
> Aveva detto «Quest chi l’è vera» riferita all'offerta di bee.
> 
> Morale: Confa è rimasto escluso dalle vicende societarie.



Sisi su quello hai pienamente ragione. Tant'è che hanno appena messo pellegrino al suo posto.


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> _Pronto Pechino? "Si, sono il sig. Pechino...dica" "Ma sta cordata esiste?" "Ma chi è lei? Cosa vuole?" "La cordata" "Quale cordata?!" "Grazie"_



No Signole, non esistele coldata. Signol Bellusconi plendele ancola voi pel il deletano.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Confalonieri a La Stampa: Non seguo la trattativa, ma mi pare che ci siamo. Questi cinesi stanno dimostrando di voler investire. Dopo 30 anni fantastici di cui tre così così, il Cavaliere ha scelto per il bene del Milan.*



Direi che è quasi l'ora di mettere in frigo lo champagne.....


----------



## sballotello (30 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sisi su quello hai pienamente ragione. Tant'è che hanno appena messo pellegrino al suo posto.



Pellegrino è ad di Fininvest, Fedele Confalonieri è presidente di Mediaset


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Pellegrino è ad di Fininvest, Fedele Confalonieri è presidente di Mediaset



Sì ho cannato in pieno! Mi sono confuso con il buon cannateli scusate!


----------



## danykz (30 Giugno 2016)

*Qualcuno riporti ciò che ha detto montanari su twitter*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Qualcuno riporti ciò che ha detto montanari su twitter*


Mizzeca, ha detto che il preliminare avverrà entro il 10 Luglio e il closing 2-3 mesi dopo.
Ha aggiunto che alla cerimonia del closing ci sarà Berlusconi che firmerà insieme agli esponenti delle autorità cinesi, in quanto l'intero Stato è coinvolto.
Ha inoltre detto che servono 2-3 mesi per il closing a causa della burocrazia cinese, visto che è coinvolto direttamente il governo nell'accordo.


----------

